# Cómo reparar auriculares (audífonos)



## sheol

Hola esta es mi primera visita a este foro, y por lo visto son  de los mejores, bueno mi problema consiste en que tengo un par de auriculares de marca "noganet" los que vienen con un microfono en el cordon, un supuesto tecnico me los desarmo y me los entrego por partes, he soldado el cable a un parlante del auricular y funciona bien, pero no logo que se escuche el otro, he probado con toda convinacion y nada, puesto que el cable principal lleva dos cables, de los cuales el primero tiene 5 cables a su ves, y el segundo tiene solo 2. no se como sera pero si consigo levantar algunas fotos se las muestro. Desde ya les agradesco, y bue, ya de ultima los mando a la basura estos auriculares y todo listo. graciasssssssss

PD: creo que no quedo bien en claro pero, les agradeceria que me den alguna respuesta por lo menos, no te entiendo o algo por el estilo jejejej.


----------



## Apollo

Hola sheol:

Se me hace muy raro que uno de los cables tenga 5... normalmente cualquier Plug stéreo sólo trae 3 pines, uno para la tierra (el común de las bocinas), y dos para los positivos de las bocinas.

El otro cable es para el micrófono.

Si puedieras poner fotos para sabér que tipo de plug tienes estaría genial.

Espeor y te sea útil la información.
Un saludo al foro


----------



## gaston sj

hola sheol creo que el cable de las bocinitas son los rojos y dorado y el del microfono es uno verde y otro que no me lo acuerdo ... osea el rojo y el dorado es el de una bocinita tienes que ber la de la otra por que puee haberlos puesto un poco mal a los cablesitos por que ban todos loss pelitos esos con una tipo de hilitos y bue es un lio pero .... seguro que es mas economico que los cable comunes aaaaaa y fijate como los sueldas por que esos tienen contacto (toca y funka)solo el la punta por que silos sueldqs de costado no te va a funkar espero haberte ayudado un saludos 

gaston


----------



## atlet

Hola mi problema es q tengo un MP4, y si muevo el cable se va y se viene el sonido por los auriculares, con moverlo muy poco se va? cambiando el jack hembra se solucionara el problema?

La verdad es q pasa muchas veces esto, creo q a podido ser de sacar y meter los cascos. 

He probado con otros pero sigue igual.

PD: el conector es de los pequeños de 2.5mm


----------



## ELCHAVO

no lo creo
creo podria ser el cable !
una parte del cable se rompio internament y hace contacto cuando lo mueves
es muy comun eso

revisa si hay un sector del cable en especial que te pase eso doblandolo un poco con los dedos


----------



## Apollo

Hola atlet:

Si ya probaste con otros audífonos y el problema persiste, seguramente tienes un falso contacto o rotura del "jack" de salida, normalmente estas piezas ya no soportan un uso contínuo y las terminales internas terminan por romperse o solamente perder la flexibilidad, la otra parte de las causas es que debido a la fuerza al meter y sacar los audífonos, se desprenden los pines de conexión de la placa.

Cualquiera de las dos causas te obligan a desarmar el equipo y hacer una inspección visual del "jack" y sus pines.

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Saludos al foro


----------



## atlet

Gracias, tendria q cambiar el jack? lo e mirado y no veo los pines q esten sueltos, las pestañas de dentro si se han doblado? se pueden poner bien? Es q encontrar un conector hembra igual q este lo veo dificil


----------



## gaston sj

hola 

en mi opinion es la clavija interna o osea la hembra y se siente como que biene y se va por que el aparatejo es estereo tendrias qe desarmar el aparato y fijarte como estan los contactos saludos


----------



## Sobrecarga

El otro día un amigo me dio estos auriculares a ver si podía arreglárselos. A ver si un alma altruista puede ayudarme en esto.

Aún siendo el mismo modelo HS-23, no todos se abren igual, éste por ejemplo se abre y cierra a presión de forma muy fácil.

Los cables son:
-negro
-naranja
-amarillo
-rayado cobre/azul
-rayado rojo/azul

y me gustaría saber sobre que pads de la plaquita van soldados, gracias.







Si alguien fuese tan amable de mirar el suyo y decírmelo le estaré muy agradecido


----------



## detonad

mira los q tengo yo no son del mismo color pero proba son 4 de audio (L+,R+,L-,R-) y el que sobre es el microfono, saludos.

Mira este link


----------



## PuroTequila

Tengo unos auriculares (audífonos) a los que por un jalón se le desprendieron los cables del altavoz, cuando junto los cables al altavoz se logra escuchar música.

(los cables son dos, uno azul y otro color cobre y cada uno en medio tiene un hilito blanco, pero de tanto estarlos tocando en vez de parecer cables uno parece trapeador y el otro escoba)

Bueno para empezar díganme lo que voy a necesitar para arreglarlos, ¿un cautin? ¿cinta aislante? ¿algún ácido para quitar el aislante de los cables?,  recuerden que yo no se nada de nada, así que le pido que sean claros en sus respuestas. De antemano gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123

Es el modelo mas complicado ya que no tienen aislante, bueno si lo tienen la pintura azul/roja.

Necesitas un soldador y estaño con decapante (lee la pegatina)

Si tienes suerte:

Mira el trozo del auricular y marca con un rotulador o una foto donde van conectados el azul y el rojo fijándote en los trocitos de cable que aun quedan.

Pasa un buen trozo de cable por el agujero del auricular.

Pela la funda de plástico con cuidado para tener como mínimo 1.5cm de cable rojo/azul

En una madera o similar apoya el cable rojo y aplástalo con el soldador y acércale el estaño sobre el cable y suavemente desplaza el soldador arriba y abajo para estañar unos 5mm.
Lo mismo con el azul

ahora sueldalo al auricular, pero no lo montes.

Prueba si funciona (falla muchas veces por que la pintura no se ha deshecho)

Si funciona debes hacer un pequeño nudo para que si tiras el nudo impide que se rompa.
Si falla prueba de reestañar el cable otra vez.


----------



## PuroTequila

1) creo que los dos cables, el de color y el cobre traen aislante, ya que el de cobre solo funciona cuando hace contacto de la puntita, porque si hace contacto de mas atrás la bocina no se oye.

2)no hay forma de saber de que lado van los cables, pero según yo no importa porque si pongo el cable azul del lado izquierdo o derecho igual funciona. (algo extraño es que los dos altavoces traían cable azul)

3)no entendí muy bien como deshacerme del aislante, ¿entiendo que con el soldador caliente debo tratar de quitarselo y luego ponerle el estaño?

4) Alguien me había comentado que existe un liquido que le quita el aislante y otro que se lo vuelve a poner (bueno no el mismo, otro nuevo) saben ustedes algo de eso? (yo le he podido quitar casi todo el aislante con una lija, pero al cable color cobre no veo que se le caiga nada. Ya se que me dijeron que ese cable no trae aislante, pero entonces como explican lo del punto 1)? )

5)¿qué es el hilito blanco que traen los cables en medio?

6) ¿qué canijos es la pegatina? ¿dónde está para leerla?

Bueno por el momento es todo, me voy a comprar el soldador y el estaño (algunas recomendaciones?), y voy a hacer lo que me dijeron, espero no ser demasiado preguntón, pero no solo lo hago por mi sino por todos a los que les van a ayudar sus explicaciones. Tal vez me tarde unos tres días en volver a escribir ya que no tengo mucho tiempo, ¿creen que pueda conseguir lo que necesito en una ferretería? (hay una cerca de mi casa).

Muchas gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123

Aunque puedes comprarlo en una ferretería suelen ser de bastante mala calidad, por poco mas comprate un jbc de 30 o 40W es un soldador de buena calidad y te durara mucho, recuerda que la punta debe ser limpiada con un trapito o un trozo de papel pero nunca con una lija ya que lleva una capa protectora para que dure mas el soldador.

O sea pasate por una tienda de repuestos electrónicos, mejor calidad , precia similar.

El cable azul como el de cobre están aislados con pintura y cuesta quitarlo. A veces hay suerte y con la temperatura del soldador  y el estaño la pintura se despega por eso debes mover el soldador.
Puede que con algún disolvente puedas limpiar la pintura, pero cual?


Aunque no se nota mucho siempre debes respetar las polaridades

Por ejemplo
Azul/ isla derecha  rojo/isla izquierda  y en el otro igual.


El hilo blanco es para que los tirones no rompan tan fácilmente el cable, no va unido a ningún sitio, ya quedara fijo cuando hagas el nudo final que quedara dentro del tubo del auricular.


----------



## carlossab

Hola chavos no se compliquen la vida tanto con un par de cablecitos lo que debes hacer es muy facil si no sabes nada de electronica o de soldadura ,aqui te tengo la solucion y solo necesitaras un encendedor bic ,o si puedes conseguir uno de butano pues tambien te servira y mejor ,pero antes aqui te dejo un poquito de explicacion de como es que funcionan tus audifonos y bocinas miniatura.

1.- Los auriculares (audifonos en este caso) bocinas y algunos microfonos funcionan con corriente (o electricidad) llamada alterna que como su nombre lo dice ,esta electricidad cambia de polaridad continuamente y se alterna de un lado a otro a traves de estos dispositivos por lo cual se podria decir que No tienen polaridad (osea positivo o negativo)y es por eso que puedes conectar el cable de una forma u otra y siguen sonando sin que exista diferencia alguna (pero en realidad segun la direccion en que entre esta corriente al dispositivo va a hacer que suba o baje (vibre)la bocinita de un modo u otro por eso se les pone un cable de cobre y uno azul y rojo ,el cable de cobre va conectado entre si en el plug que metes en los aparatos y se podria decir que es la referencia de negativo del aparato y el cable rojo y azul van a las otras dos conexiónes en el plug(conector) una es para el lado izquierdo y la otra para el lado derecho .


2.-Esa pintura que ves es precisamente un aislante que evita que los cables se peguen (corto circuito) y de esa manera nunca funcionarian ademas ya los cables no vienen cubiertos en plastico para evitar (peso ,ruidos,de estatica etc etc )y al no tener el plastico pues se vuelven mas flexibles y aparte el hilo blanco que ves es precisamente una proteccion para que los cables al darse un jalon o estirarlos por alguna razon,pues no se rompan y ademas es un hilo de nylon comun que no conduce electricidad 

3.-Como quitar la pintura que llevan los cables ?  Muy muy facil solo acerca la llama de un cerillo o un encendedor y apagala de inmediato y ya esta .solo que ten mucho cuidado porque la pintura esta(aislante)es volatil osea se va a prender y parece mecha de cuete y si no tienes cuidado de apagarla rapido pues podrias quemar mas cable del que necesitas (normalmente 5 milimetros 1/2 centimetro no mas)y debes de ser rapido ya que el cable es muy delgado y se derrite o se hace (ceniza)asi que eso es todo ,solo limpialo con un poquito de alcohol y un pedacito de papel higienico para que quede libre de residuos 


4.-No necesitas en ese caso el soldador para quitar la pintura aislante ,,mas bien el soldador si lo vas a necesitar pero para unir los cables de nuevo a la bocina y vas a necesitar un soldador de estano de 30 w que lo consigues muy facil en cualquier ferreteria debe ser de punta o lapiz segun lo llamen en tu pais porque uno de pistola pues ya es mas caro ya que es mas profesional pero si gustas adelante se puede tambien y para mi gusto personal es mejor.


5 .-Ahora viene lo bueno. Como soldar?unir pegar etc etc.
1 conecta tu soldador si es de lapiz y manten la punta lejos de ,plasticos,tu piel ,madera etc ya que se calienta toda la parte que es de metal a mucha temperatura (suficiente para derretir el esta#o.(perdon no tengo la letra "n"con la rayita arriba en mi teclado).esta#o( el estano es un hilo de aleacion de dos metales que se derrite a cierta temperatura procura que sea delgadito ya que es mas facil derretirlo .bueno una vez que tengas estos materiales vas a necesitar uno mas .se llama "pasta para soldar "a lo mejor la llaman de otro modo en tu pais pero la idea es que es una pasta especial que te servira como (fijador del estano) ya que si no tienes este (fijador) el estano se puede resbalar de tu soldador o de las piezas al unirlas como si fuera mercurio y esto te podria dar muchos problemas y dolores de cabeza 
2.- Ok vamos bien?espero que si que aqui viene lo que todos esperabamos y.no te preocupes que no es ciencia espacial eso de soldar sino que es lo mas facil del mundo ,solo toma unos cuantos minutos de practica o incluso puedes ser todo un profesional en el primer intento solo pon atensión y veras .

1.Ya tienes tu soldador caliente ya tienes tu pasta tus piezas y tu hilo de soldar listo.
2.toca con el cable (ya sin aislante o con el, tu no te preocupes que el resultado sera el mismo (exito!)) tocalo en la pasta que se le impregne un poquito nadamas y 
Toca tu soldador a la pasta (hara humo pero no es te asustes) 
Toca el hilo (solo la puntita ) de soldadura a la pasta 
Toca la punta del soldador a la punta de el hilo de soldadura y veras como se transfiere un poco de soldadura a tu soldador (no demasiado o podria gotear soldadura y derretirse en tu mesa (tu no quieres eso!))
una vez teniendo tu soldador "cargado" de soldadura    pon tu bocina o audifono etc en una superficie donde no se mueva y con una mano acercale uno de los cablecitos(con o sin aislante ya veras porque) a uno de los polos de la bocina donde estaba conectado y entonces toca con tu soldador tanto el cable como el polo donde estaba y veras como se transfiere la soldadura al cable haciendo un poquito de humo y sin moverte soplale para que se endurezca al instante retirando al mismo tiempo el soldador    Y listo!ya esta soldado pegado,unido o como quieras llamarle y notaras que la pintura aislante se ha quemado y desaparecido permitiendio al cable hacer contacto .

Espero sinceramente que esta explicacion les sirva a todos de ayuda y que si encuentran algo que no crean que esta bien pues que me ayuden tambien a saber ya que esta tecnica la he usado desde que tenia 8 anios y que les haya aclarado un poquito el panoramad e como funciona los audifonos y como soldar 

Muchas gracias.  Carlos Sabates.


----------



## PuroTequila

Estos son mis audifonos todos desarmados, la verdad ya los había dado por pedidos.

El tip que me dieron de quemar el cable funciona muy bien.

La tecnica que usé fue untar el fundente (como no se cuanto le puse bien poquito), después calentar con el cautin tanto el cable como el lugar donde lo voy a pegar y luego agarrar con el cautín una gotita de estaño y trataba de pegar el cable, pero estuve batallando porque el estaño como que tenía miedo y no se quería despegar de la punta del cautín, así que quedó todo embarrado (espero que me puedan dar algún consejo), pero al final lo pude hacer y mis audifonos ya están funcionando.

Si me permiten dar un consejito, les recomiendo a los que van a utilizar el cautin por primera vez, que primero hagan todo el procedimiento pero con el cautín en frio, de esa manera podrán darse cuenta de cual es la mejor manera de colocar los materiales y adelantarse a posibles accidentes.

También les recomiendo que usen un cubre bocas, porque no importa en donde se coloquen el humo siempre se va a ir directo a su nariz.

 Ya quedó aclarado como pegar los cables a la bocina, ahora me podrían explicar como unir un cable de audífonos que está cortado por la mitad?

Lo que yo hice fue que les quité el aislante como se explico anteriormente y después los enrollé entre si y luego les puse unas gotitas de estaño, pero no funcionó.

Espero su ayuda.


----------



## menduco

no te va a funcionar porque si soldaste los 2 cables rojo con rojo , azul con azul,etc tenes que iaslarlos entre si ( el rojo del azul, etc) porque si no se te estan poniendo en corto los parlantes y yo que vos me fijo si todavia aun viven . debes de aislarlos con cinta aisladora la conseguis en cualquier ferreterria y es economica.
 despues me contas como te fue


----------



## carlossab

Muchas felicidades te quedo muy bien mi estimado puro tequila (jajaja) para ser la primera vez y ademas el cautin que te conseguiste ya tiene la pasta incluida y.bueno solo te falta ver el problema de tus cables partidos y vueltos a unir .ahora, el detalle es que como te dijo "menduco" puede que hayas cruzado los cables o que se esten haciendo contacto entre ellos y por eso no funcionen asi que revisalos de nuevo (debes ser muy paciente con esto de la electronica) y usa pedacitos de cinta aisladora para que queden separados ademas de respetar el azul con azul,rojo con rojo ,y cobre con cobre .
Otra cosa si quieres tenme un poquito de paciencia y voy a realizar un video mismo que pondre en la famosa pagina de "tu tubo" (you tube en ingles ) donde te mostrare paso a paso la tecnica de soldadura y union de cables con un par de audifonos viejos que tengo y asi podras comprobar cada paso de tu experimento y la forma adecuada de lograrlo sin daniar ningun componente etc.y ademas te mostrare algunas otras maneras de soldar otros componentes (por si se ofrece)  sin mas por el momento un saludo desde Texas 
PD: dame un par de dias porque descanso el jueves y entonces lo podre publicar para entonces .


----------



## PuroTequila

Hola a todos, hola carlossab,

Pues me parece una gran idea, dicen una imagen dice mas que mil palabras.

perfecto lo estaré esperando.

no he tenido tiempo de intentar pegar el cable pero en cuanto pueda voy a estar practicando con unos audifonos bien baratillos que me encontré.

Suerte


----------



## PuroTequila

Bueno aquí les va lo que hice y ustedes me dicen que hice bien y que no:

aquí esta el cable roto.

aquí ya los pegué y chequé que si se escuchara

y coloqué uno hacia arriba y otro hacia abajo para evitar que tuvieran contacto las uniones con estaño

lo cubrí con cinta de aislar

y como la cinta no protegía mucho el cable de que se jalara, pegué el cable con la cinta.

La verdad es que si me quedó funcionando, pero si por ejemplo aprieto la zona donde están unidos, se dejan de oir y cuando la suelto se vuelva a escuchar (hasta me salio con muting integrado, ja!), supongo que es porque los cables hacen contacto.

Conclusión. Ahora todos los que tenemos unos audifonos por ahí arrumbados ya los podemos volver a la vida (yo ya resucite a dos), anímense no es dificil.  Gracias a:

Tiopepe123
carlossab
menduco

Tal vez al rato los vuelva a molestar.


----------



## tiopepe123

En vez de cinta aislante mejor utiliza tubo termoretractil.

http://es.skytronic.com/product/product.php?s=783.003

En la foto se aprecia un cacho que ya se a calentado.

Se trata de un tubito que al calentarlo se encoge y queda un acabado mucho mejor que la cinta.

Notas:

El tubo contrae casi la mitat de su diametro original, por lo que no compreis la seccion muy justa siempre olgada.

No comprar tubos menores de 2 mm, en la practica no sirven para mucho.
Para calentarlo se puede utilizar el soldador, un mechero o un secador de cabellos, pero lo mejor es una pistola  decapadora de pintura

Con uno de 2-3mm, 5-6mm, 10mm os apañais es casi todas la s cosas.
Como mas  diametro tiene, al encoger mas gordo y reforzado queda el resultado final.


Si tiene que aguantar fuertes tirones podeis  anadir antes de calentarlo un poco de pegamento de contacto, por si acaso, pero no es necesario en la mayoria de casos.


----------



## PuroTequila

Varias veces he leído, que para colocar el estaño se debe poner el cautin junto a las piezas a unir y luego poner encima de las piezas el estaño de manera que el estaño quede a un lado del cautin, pero por mas que lo he intentado no me funciona porque el estaño no se derrite.

 La unica forma en que me funciona es, poner el estaño sobre el cautin y cuando ya tengo una gotita sobre el cautin voy y la pongo sobre las piezas a unir. 

¿me podrían decir que es lo que estoy haciendo mal?


----------



## ELCHAVO

mi querido amigo purotequila


efectivamente aveces hay soldaduras que hacen que se le pongan rojas las orejas del stress que produce cuando uno demora mucho soldando.

cuando no derrite podria ser varias cosas:

soldadura vieja
soldadura de calibre muy grueso
cautin de baja potencia
cautin sucio
elemento a soldar sucio


en cuanto a lo que mencionas de trastear la gotica y la colocas encima, es malo. ya que mientras la trasteas esa soldadura se quema a tal punto que cuando colocas el punto en el elemento a soldar creas soldaduras "frias" osea mal soldado. o podria caerse en cualquier parte de la tarjeta y "" ahi es cuando le da risa al caballo"" porque formarias cortos circuitos y eso si seria un lio.

lo anterior tambien lo hice yo , y creo que el 90 porciento del foro 
a quien no le ha pasado ? je je.

yo te aconsejo que limpies muy bien las superficies, que compres una soldadura delgada y que depronto no este muy vieja.

y el cautin no lo uses para abrir huecos en cajas plasticas je jeje. (yo lo hacia )


----------



## menduco

hola Puro Tequila mire la fotos que posteaste y la verdad q estan bien, te voy a dar unos consejitos, el primero de ellos es que el cobre es de por si dificil de soldar por lo que tienen que dejar un rato mas apoyado el cautin sobre el cable a diferencia de otro tipos de soldaduras
 tambien cuando comentaste que al apretar la zona donde estaba aislada las soldaduras se cortaba el sonido me parece que si bien separaste los cables para que no se tocaran deberias de haber aislado primero un cable y despues el otro .
tambien estoy pefectamente de acuerdo con tiopepe123 el termocontraible es mejor (queda mas prolijo) 
espero que estos consejos te sirvan de ayuda
nos vemos


----------



## PuroTequila

Hola, les agradesco sus consejos, son muy buenos.

Hace tiempo mandé hacer este trabajo y quedó muy bien:


¿tienen idea de como le harían para evitar que los cables hicieran contacto entre si?


----------



## PuroTequila

Hola, que opinan de estos videos, que nos hizo carlossab:
















Que fácil lo hace.

Gracias Carlos por tomarte la molestia de hacernos este video, a mí me va a ayudar mucho.

Espero mas opiniones


----------



## PuroTequila

Hola, pues me paso algo muy extraño, después de ver el video de carlossab, pues me puse manos a la obra y como vi que el metía el cautín en el fundente pues yo hice lo mismo pero cuando lo saqué ya le faltaba un cachito de la punta   .  ¿saben porque me paso eso?


----------



## carlossab

Hola de nuevo ,y perdon por la tardanza y por titular los videos en un principio como "no se"  ops: ya que no se cual video esta ingresando a youtube asi que los elijo al azar para tratar de atinarle al vid que quiero .en fin q,que es un rollo para poderlos poner .
Aparte que el trabajo apenas me da tiempo   pero por fin ya estan listos y. 
 
Bueno, pues ya les cambie el nombre por ""motushca como soldar 1,2,3,y 4 respectivamente"" y ademas en este momento estoy poniendo el primero que me falto para que el pequeno curso quede completo  Gracias por su atensión y espero que esto aclare sus dudas.

Ah otra cosa que me faltaba .Dice nuestro amigo "puro tequila " 8)  que se le cayo un pedacito a su cautin cuando lo hundio en la pasta   y puede que hayan sido varios factores que le hayan pasado a su cautin 

1.- Pudo haber sido un pedacito de "carbon "o residouo de la pasta ,el cual se forma en la punta por el calor generado por el cautin.

2.-pudo ser un poco de estano que tenia sobrante en la punta 

3.- pudo ser algo mas pero hasta ahora solo me acuerdo de esos dos que son los mas comunes,ahora que si la punta se partio y se le cayo un pedazo grande ,pues yo lo llamaria .casualidad, ya que a mi en la vida se me ha roto una punta por el calor del cautin ,pero si te paso a ti ,pues no te asustes ya que eso normalmente nunca sucede pero pudo ser que la punta haya estado defectuosa y por eso te sucedio .en fin ojala que todo este bien y espero que sigan adelante experimentando que bien dice el dicho .

"Hechando a perder se aprende"  suerte a todos!
(chequense la secuencia de las caritas .jejeje)

 Carlos Sab.


----------



## PuroTequila

No se cual sea la explicación de lo que pasó con el cautin. Pero lo que yo observé fue esto:

El cautín tenia pegado una bolita de estaño en la punta por un ladito, así que lo conecté a la luz y esperé a que se calentara y una vez caliente metí la punta al fundente y cuando lo saqué ya se le había caido la bolita de estaño y en la parte donde estaba el estaño le faltaba un cachito de punta, se veía como si le hubieran dado una mordidita y esa parte estaba brillosa no como el resto que está oscuro, fué como si al meterlo al fundente el estaño que tenía pegado se calentara tanto que deshizo un cachito de punta. 

Yo no vuelvo a meter el cautín en el fundente, cuando traiga estaño en la punta,  ustedes saben si se animan.


----------



## farzy

aquí un enlace a tutorial sobre utilización de  soldadura y cautin:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/tutorial-soldar-estano-9753/


----------



## belpmx

Hola, tengo unos audifonos muy buenos de esos de tipo DJ... pero el cable ya esta trozado... he cambiado el plug varias veces pero solo logro oir una auricular, para escuchar el otro tengo que moverles, empujar y otras cosas más, pienso que el problema es mi mp3, además siento que el conector es muy "generico" y no hace bien contacto. Hasta crei que el calor del cautin se había comido el esmalte de los cables... en fin le quite el cable original y le puse cable de telefono ya que este biene bien sellado y alcanzo a ver que ek forro de plastico no se quema y ni de broma haga un falso contacto, pero el problema sigue... le puedo hacer alguna modificación al plug ¿? o acaso son  tan baratos... por que otros audifonos se escuchan ambos auriculares, así como con cualquier cable ya hecho funciona bien.

Bueno, agradesco cualquier ayuda

Gracias.


----------



## cesmichael

bueno disculpen si mi pregunta es un poco noob peor es que yo recien empiezo  en esto de la elctronica. Miren tengo un auricular micronics que viene con audifono incluido. bueno de tantos tirones que se le ha dado por gajes del oficio (no pregunten ams detalles por favor ) se malogro y ya no se puede escuchar nada. el audifono si esta bine poruqe cuando queria hablar se esuchaba. 

Cada vez que trato de mover el cable del audifono se siente la musica cortada de ahi se va.

bueno pues decidi buscar tutoriales en la reed pero no encuentroa lguno qu me ayude. Por eso recurro a ustedes que son casi eminencias en esto

A continuacion unas fotos del audifono. Lo he desarmado para ver cual es el problema pero no encuentro nada.

Este es el auricular izquierdo




bueno espero su ayuda para que me indiquen que es lo que debo soldar.

Gracias estare muy agradecido
como ven hay dos cables sueltos. en realidad son dos cables (rojo y azul) que los encontre unidos con una cinta masking (creo que asi es el nombre) pero que no estabn unidos a ningun circuito. Por cierto esos dos cables estan unidos mediante una soldadura. en los tutoriales no dice donde debo soldar eso.

Aca va otra imagen dodn se nota mejor los cables



Aca va una imagen donde se ve el auricular derecho



Otra cosa mas el cable que sale del computador va al auricular izquierdo. por lo que me he dado cuenta es a traves de la vincha por donde pasa el cable para uqe se conecte con el derecho


----------



## cesmichael

Si ya lo he visto peor mis auriculares tienen microfono. Y por eso hay algunos cables que no se como enlazarlos.

Como veras en los graficos he resaltado dos cables que estan sueltos y a la vez unidos por una soldadura que son de color rojo y azul. a dondeuno esos ables. Eso es lo que quiero saber.

Por favor espero sean tan amables de responderme


----------



## djpusse

hola cesmichael podrias decir de que color son los cables¿?


----------



## cesmichael

bueno como podras ver en el audifono izquierdo hay dos cables que llegan a el. el primero es el cable que sale del computador y llega a ese audifono. Dentro de el hay tres cables de los siguientes colores: rojo, azul y dorado. Luego el siguiente cables es uno que sale de esta audifono y pasa a traves de la vincha para llegar al audifono derecho. Dentro de este cable hya dos de los siguintes colores:rojo y dorado.

buenoespero haber sio explicativo. Ahora diganme que sueldo y que no sueldo. Por cierto el cable rojo y azul estan unidos como si fuera uno meduiante una soldaura. en las imagenes los he resaltado

Espero su ayuda por favor e urgente


----------



## tiopepe123

Por lo que comentas es un auricular estereo.

por lo que tienes un total de 3 cables:

Uno es comun a los dos altavoces, es ese que comentas que hay dos cables unidos, que deberian ser uno del conector y el segundo del otro auricular.

Un segundo cable va directamente al auricular soldado.

El tercer cable pasa directo por el puente que une los dos auriculares.


----------



## cesmichael

Creo que te entendido ams o menos. Por lo uqe vo . en el auricular dereho (vena las imagenes por favor) no hay ningun porblema con la soldadura de los cables. 

el problema , segun yo es en el auricular izquierdo.



> Uno es comun a los dos altavoces, es ese que comentas que hay dos cables unidos, que deberian ser uno del conector y el segundo del otro auricular.



Piodrias ser mas explicito e indicarme especificamente que es lo que esta desoldado (por asi decirlo) y que debo soldar. disulpa mi ignorancia poer no entiendo cuanod me hablas de conector y el otro auricular. Se supone uqe estos dos cables que van unidos llegan al audifono izquierdo.


----------



## djpusse

hola amigo buno te cuento como es la cosa vos en el cable del auricular tienes 3 que van a los parlantes y 2 al microfono

bueno el dorado es negativo el cual va a un prlante de ese mismo parlante va al otro no se si me explico el negativo se usa para los 2 parlantes

el azul es positivo no me acuerdo si era izquierdo o derecho ese va a un parlante
y el rojo que tampoco me acuerdo si era izquierdo o derecho va al otro parlante

y despues tienes el del microfono que esos 2 van derecho al microfono

aca te dejo el esquema 

espero que te sirva


----------



## cesmichael

Bueno aqui de nuevo. disculpen si demore varios dias en contestar, peor el esuqe ma me confundio un poco, ademas estaba ocupado con mis debers academicos.

bueno aca traigo mas pics del audifono.
aca estan las dos entradas de audio y sonido.  como se ven estan separadas. 



pero luego se juntan en esta parte



ahora despues de esto sigue el controlador de volumen, siguen juntas aun.



Luego esta es la entrada al audifono, como se ven salen 3 cables: rojo, azul y dorado. Los unicos que estan soldados son el rojo y el dorado, el azul esta suelto. aparte hay otro cable dorado que viene del cable que pasa por la vincha y une a los dos audifonos



aparte aca se ve un cable rojo suelto que proviene del cable que pasa por la vincha





Bueno este es el otro audifono. como se ven los dos cables: rojo y dorado estan soldados. Luego estos pasan a traves de la vincha para ir al primer audifono mostrado. recordemos que en el otro audifono el unico cable que se suelda de este audifono es el dorado



Este es la vincha



Bueno aca hice un esquema de como entran los cables hacia los audifonos



como ven hay un cable azul suelto y un cable rojo suelto. supongo que esos dos cables son los que debo soldar verdad?. Respondanme esto por favor para no estar comentiendo ningun error. 

Bueno espero me sigan ayudando y reietero las discupas por la contestacion tardia. ademas tambien reietero el apoyo que me han brindado hasta ahora

Bueno un saludo


----------



## djpusse

Hola cesmichael bueno por lo que veo aca es son 2 cosas

1) el microfono lo tienes en el control de volumen o
2) el microfono lo tienes en la vincha(ver dibujo del post nº8) y los auriculares son en mono cosa que nunca he visto eso

bueno de ser la primer opcion es esto:

del cable que trae señal tienes que cambiar de ubicacion el rojo por el azul(o sea poner el azul donde esta el rojo(cambiarlo no ponerlos juntos))
despues el cable rojo unirlo con el rojo del parlande derecho
y el dorado soldarlo junto al otro dorado(este si los ds juntos porq es masa o negativo como quieras llamarlo)

fijate hace eso y probalos con volumen bajo y fijte si andan bien cualquier cosa intercambia cables no vas a romper nada

espero que te sirva


----------



## cesmichael

bueno el microfono va en el control de volumen. en otras palabras mi audifono es como este. 







Ahora a que te refieres cuando dices que tiene los auriculares en mono? (disculpa lo limitado de mis conocimientos)



> del cable que trae señal tienes que cambiar de ubicacion el rojo por el azul(o sea poner el azul donde esta el rojo(cambiarlo no ponerlos juntos))



Cuando hablas del cable rojo, te refieres a este cable, el que se encuentra soldado. Quieres que lo desuelde (por asi decirlo) y en vez de el poner el cable azul, al que yo llamo "cable azul suelto". verdad? 
Por cierto este cable rojo venia soldado cuando abri el audifono. ahora tu dices que lo cambie?. es decir venia mal desde fabrica? 




> despues el cable rojo unirlo con el rojo del parlande derecho



ahora este cable rojo que lo he desoldado lo uno con el otro cable rojo, al que yo  llamo en la grafica "cable rojo suelto"



> y el dorado soldarlo junto al otro dorado(este si los ds juntos porq es masa o negativo como quieras llamarlo)



Por cierto este cable dorado se encuentra soldado a un audifono, cuando lo abri asi estaba. Es decir como el caso del cable rojo vino mal soldado desde fabrica?
De acuedo al grafico que puse quieres que uan el cable dorado que venia con el cable rojo y azul con el otro cable dorado al que yo llamo "cable dorado suelto"

Bueno quiero que me confirmes esto. Por cierto en mi grafuico los puntos plomos en los circulos rosados(audifonos) son soldaduras que venian desde fabrica cuando abri el audifono


----------



## djpusse

hola mira te dije que cambies los cables asi despues te quedan color con color me parece lo mas practico para que entiendas 

partando de un principio tienes:
cable azul para parlante 1
cable rojo para parlante 2
cable dorado es masa asique este se usa para los 2 parlantes 

por el microfono no te hagas drama porque esta en el control de tono(es ese huevito que tienes en el medio del cable) asique descartamos esto

con respecto al parlante que tiene 3 conectores uno es para hacer la union de cables para el otro parlante este mismo terminal solo tiene una base de cobre para que pegue el estaño solo eso y esta para que no anden los cables pelados dando vueltas sueltos
los otros 2 conectores son del parlante para que funcione 

bueno lo que tienes que hacer es identificar cuales de esos 3 conectores son del parlante
por lo que yo veo es el que tiene el cable dorado que viene de la vincha es el que no tiene nada que ver con el parlante 

proba soldar asi como esta el esquema que me pasaste el cable azul suelto con el cable rojo suelto y despues me dices

espero no haberte hecho lio y haberte ayudado


----------



## cesmichael

Me has liado bastante . O bueno sera yo el que me lio. en otras palabras no hago ningun cambio de cables solo sueldo el cable rojo suelto con el cable azul suelto?

Esto no entendi mucho



> cable azul para parlante 1
> cable rojo para parlante 2
> cable dorado es masa asique este se usa para los 2 parlantes



Que quieres decircon que el cable dorado sea masa. el cable azul solo va para un parlante pero como ves yo lo encontre suelto. el cable rojo esta soldado a un paralnte y ademas sale en ese grupo de 3 cables que son el rojo, dorado y azul. asi que no se a que te refieres con cable rojo al parlante dos. Por cierto te envie un privado con mi msn

como dije en el principio solo sueldo el cable roj0o suelto con el cable azul suelto?


----------



## djpusse

asi es solda esos 2 y proba


----------



## sendario

Hola! necesito que me ayuden con estos auriculares que se me desoldaron y no se como van 

En la imagen adjunta se ve:
1: Un cable rojo conectado a C y uno cobre conectado a A.
2: Un cable verde y uno rojo conectados al micrófono, un azul y uno cobre.
3: Un cable rojo y uno amarillo. (pasa por el cintillo al otro auricular)
A, B y C: soldaduras

Oks..Creo que el rojo del 3 va en el C y el cobre del 3 en A, el azul del 2 va en el B y el de cobre del 2 nose :S


Por favor si me pudieran ayudar estaria muy agradecido.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.
No te bases en los colores, sino en las conecciones.
Tiene que usar un ohmímetro para averiguar que color de cable corresponde a la punta del audífono.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## sendario

Aficionado: Primero que nada gracias por responder. Segundo, no tengo un ohmímetro, pero efectivamente el rojo del 3 va en el C y el cobre del 3 en A, el azul del 2 va en el B porque cuando lo abrí estaban de esa manera, ahora lo que no se es donde va el cobre del 2, definitivamente va en A B o C y creo que es en A.

Otra cosa, los cables que van al microfono iban soldados a el plastico de los auriculares, ¿esto es como a tierra? ¿es necesario para que funcionen?

Espero tu repuesta


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

Mira no hay una norma o regla de colores que diga que color va a que lugar.
Los alambres de color cobre generamente son tierra o punto común, es decir, a cada parlante le debe llegar un alambre de cobre. Pero, si no tienes un ohmímetro (o multímetro) vas a tener que hacer prueba y error, haces una lista de posibles conexiones y las realizas hasta que funcione (como puedes ver es bastante laborioso).

Si puede trata de conseguir un multímetro, que te facilitará mucho el trabajo.
Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## sendario

Si...creo que haré ensayo y error...
gracias de todas formas


----------



## alek15

hola

Pues parece que el problema si es el plug porque yo tambien tenia el mismo problema pero se me ocurrio abrir el plug y soldar cables nuevos y anduvieron como antes.

Saludos


----------



## luki

Hola gente, tengo un problema medio tonto se me hace pero bue*NO*. tengo q*UE* arreglar unos auriculares (NOGANET SK-750MV) simplemente se corto el cable q*UE* va del auricular a las fichas que se enchufan en la compu (son dos porque tiene microfono) el problema es que voy a juntar los cables y son practicamente hilos de cocer en tres colores, con algo muy parecido a algodon entre medio, pero sin llegar a aislarlos entre si.
lo primero que hice es usar el modo continuidad del tester para ver si alguno estaba hecho de algo conductor y nada. asi que la verdad no tengo idea de como se puede pasar pulsos electricos por ahi.

alguien me podria decir como trabajar con esos hilos super finitos de colores? gracias


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buen día.
Lo que tu ves alli es un esmalte que cubre el cable. Por lo que debes quitarlo (es muy fino para hacerlo con un cuter o limarlo, por lo que debes quemarlo), luego de quemarlo el esmalte se saldra, y ahi quedara el cobre o conductor al descubierto.

Hasta luego y suerte. No quemes un gran trozo del cable, solamente una puntita.


----------



## Nimer

Esos hilos tienen un aislante por fuera, justamente para que no se cortocircuiten.. Para que te marquen continuidad tenés que gastarlos un poco con algo (una tijera, cuchillo, navaja) y que puedas llegar a tocar la parte conductora. Son una desgracia esos conductores... Tengo unos auriculares en el ropero que no los arreglé nunca por esa razón..


EDIT: Me ganó Alejandro.


----------



## boris guillen

lo que yo aplico para cojer continuidad con esos cables es simplemete cojer la punta del soldador y formar una bola de estaño caliente que se mantenga en la punta y pasar por el medio de la bola de estaño el cablesito este.cosa que podras apreciar como se derrite el esmalte y se ba estañando perfectamente el cable cosa que puedas soldar facilmente!!!

salu2


----------



## elosciloscopio

como dijo alejandro electrónica, primero quémalos con el mechero, y luego retira los restos de barniz quemado con  un papel o cualquier cosa, una vez hecho est ya podrás soldarlo

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Yo los quemo con la misma punta del cautín. Ese olorcito que suelta es clásico.

Saludos!!!


----------



## luki

TA LOCO que predispocision a solucionar el problema ajeno jajajajaja...MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS a todos por despojarme de un poco de ignorancia !!! ya probare que onda con eso y aviso que tal me quedo. De nuevo GRACIAS a todos.


----------



## Nimer

Después de tu thread, donde me hiciste acordar que tengo esos auriculares tirados en el ropero, me dieron ganas de arreglarlos de una buena vez. Y ahí están, funcionando perfecto. 

Lo hice con un encendedor y despues con las uñas limpié los restos. Queda bien.


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buen día.
A mi me paso algo parecido que a Nimer, ya que, los cablecitos tan chiquititos me volvian loco para soldar, por lo que agarre los deje desoldados y solamente les hice un empalde. Por fuera quedaron muy berreta pero funcionan igual asi que soy feliz.


----------



## luki

Bue, un exito todo, al final saque la cera raspandolA con el cautin caliente sobre un paño que tengo para quemar cosas jajaj, un poquillo de estaño, algo de cinta aisladora y quedo casi igual que el control de volumen que tenia incorporado el auricular asi que safa=), en fin andando. GRACIAS A TODOS DE NUEVO!!


----------



## Tacatomon

Enhorabuena por tu éxito compañero.

Saludos.


----------



## elosciloscopio

hace teimpo yo también tuve que repara unos cascos, los mini conductores esos se rompen con el mínimo tirón. son un asco

saludos


----------



## GHIUAN

Tengo unos audifonos sony dinamyc stereo headphones mdr-v150 y el auricular del lado izquierdo no suena , asi que decidi desarmarlo y al mover la parte donde va el iman se logro escuchar; pero para mi mala fortuna lo movi demas al punto de sacarlo y al volverlo a poner como estaba se perdio el audio ¿todavia puedo repararlos? y como
 espero su pronta respuesta gracias...
pd: todos lo cables se encuentran bien


----------



## maton00

este tipo de audifonos A VECES tienen los tornillos escondidos en donde se situa la orejera, si no hayas forma segura de quitar el foam de la oreja utiliza algo de calor y mucha destreza ,recuerda que es un material algo delicado despues de soldar el cable , seguro que ese fue el problema al cerrar ,evita cianocrilatos,que en este tipo de materiales actua como acido.
PD. envia fotos que no entendi bien el mensaje, en el caso de haberse despegado el cable a la bocina,tal vez sirva de algo.
saludos


----------



## maton00

mmm parece que se rompio el alambre de la bobina.......remedio: compra otro auricular ,o reemplaza la bocina,lo cual es dificil,(encontrar del mismo tamaño,impedancia,etc)
saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Primero medile continuidad a esa bobina , si la tiene , tenés que volver a poner el imán de manera que la bobina entre en esa ranura circular , y que pueda moverse.

Saludos !


----------



## GHIUAN

no se como comprobar la continuidad de la bobina me podrias expicar por favor..


----------



## DOSMETROS

Con un tester puesto en ohms.

O con dos pilas puestas en serie con un led y a su vez en serie con la bobinita


----------



## Mastodonte Man

si pongo el multimetro en ohms, funciona???, que debe marcar


----------



## DOSMETROS

Debería darte algo de continuidad , 30 , 50 , 500 ohms . . .  dependiendo de la impedancia de la bobinita.

Pero nunca infinito


----------



## agoma

Hola amigos quiero hacer mis propios auriculares (audífonos) y me gustaría que me ayudaran tengo idea vaga de lo que necesito pero no se en donde lo pueda encontrar.

tengo unos audifonos que ya no sirven y vi que solo trae un auricular y el cable... 

en donde puedo encontrar ese tipo de auricular/bocina? 
que potencia tienen? 
tienen algun nombre en especial? 
hay alguna marca un distribuidor de bocinas?
que tipo de cable necesito? 
me venden cable con un lado para soldar y otro con conector o necesito yo hacer la instalación, si es así como??
he escuchado de tubo termoretractil, para que es? donde lo venden?

También quiero hacer bocinas para ipod para eso que necesito yo tengo uns muy simples nada de pilas nada luz.

hay diferencia entre esas y las que se concectan a la luz??

se que se llaman medios.

Como ven estoy muy perdido ojala me puedan ayudar.
Soy de méxico la unica tienda que conozco del tipo es Steren.


----------



## solaris8

*agoma*



> tengo unos audifonos que ya no sirven y vi que solo trae un auricular y el cable...


los audífonos se conectan como el dibujo con un cable de 3 conductores y en la punta va un plug , usualmente de 3,5mm,que va al radio o estereo que uses.pero son muchas preguntas asi que vamos por partes y trata de ser mas especifico,de unos auriculares a un  i pod y los medios hay diferencias.
ahh.... si en steren vas a conseguir lo que buscas

http://www.steren.com/audifonos/interior3.asp?pdto=AUD-280


----------



## agoma

Hola lo que quiero es armar mis propios auriculares, no repararlos, quiero saber cuales son sus componentes(nombres comunes o nombres específicos) y donde puedo comprar esas partes no todo ya armado.


----------



## rastone1993

no te conviene comprarlos y listo? no es que te desaliente,
pero hacer auriculares?
creo que no es un proyecto viable...


----------



## solaris8

coincido con *rastone1993*, te va a salir mas caro , pero veamos, con que herramientas cuentas, los auriculares que no te funcionan pon una foto o describelos, vas a necesitar:

1ficha o plug de 3,5mm
cable de dos conductores y malla(los metros que quieras)
dos bocinas de auriculares o bocinas pequeñas
soldador
estaño
pinza 
alicate
con eso podrías empezar, y te faltaría la parte de donde poner las bocinas y como sostenerlas en tu cabeza
que piensas? podrás?


----------



## agoma

la verdad es que estoy desarrollando un producto que consiste en poner la bocina/auricular dentro de algo y conectar el reproductor, pero necesito que no se necesite conectar a la luz. espero me puedan ayudar... la verdad soy muy amateur es por eso que hice tantas preguntas.


----------



## solaris8

> estoy desarrollando un producto que consiste en poner la bocina/auricular dentro de algo y conectar el reproductor, pero necesito que no se necesite conectar a la luz.


me confundes amigo, los auriculares no se conectan a la luz o corriente, donde piensas conectarlo?
no te preocupes por las preguntas, para eso estamos... ayudarnos mutuamente....
con que materiales cuentas


----------



## MaTiXx090

solaris8 dijo:
			
		

> me confundes amigo, los auriculares no se conectan a la luz o corriente, donde piensas conectarlo?
> no te preocupes por las preguntas, para eso estamos... ayudarnos mutuamente....
> con que materiales cuentas



Podrias necesitar algun preamplificador


----------



## rastone1993

lo que el debe querer es hacer una especie de "amplificador", pero sin pre ni nada...
porque no quiere conectarlo a la luz (entiendase enchufarse a 220/110v),
Algo así como el parlante directamente al plug...


----------



## agoma

no me explique bien... lo que quiero es hacer una bocina/altavoz/amplificador como quieran llamarle para conectarlo al ipod y escuchar la musika... pero solo una "bocina" y conectarlo directamente al reproductor.... como dijo rastone1993 

muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## solaris8

*agoma*
en este post esta lo que buscas, bajo el nombre "mini amplificador para ipod" date una vuelta por ahi, a ver si es lo que buscas.....



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/mini-amplificador-ipod-10193/


----------



## rastone1993

agoma el problema que tienes es que la potencia del reproductor es muy baja para escuchar en un parlante grande...
necesitas un amplificador, y este va a ser sí o sí con una alimentación externa...


----------



## rastone1993

Agoma, si te interesa! encontre esto 

http://pordosmangos.blogspot.com/2009/11/mas-amplificadores-para-auriculares.html


Aclaro que no lo probe


----------



## Eduard64

Hola que tal,

Alguien sabe la configuracion del plug de sonido para audifonos? lo que pasa es que se desprendio el plug de unos audifonos intente soldarlos pero no se que cables soldar ni en donde, los audifonos son de los pequeños como de ipod, si alguien sabe se lo agradeceria. Saludos


----------



## alejandro electronica

Buenas.
Mira fijate por los colores verde>verde / azul>azul / amarillo>amarillo, casi siempre amarillo es gnd. Recuerda que son cables esmaltados, primero debes quemar un poco la punta con un encendedor y depues soldar.

Saludos


----------



## Eduard64

alejandro electronica dijo:


> Buenas.
> Mira fijate por los colores verde>verde / azul>azul / amarillo>amarillo, casi siempre amarillo es gnd. Recuerda que son cables esmaltados, primero debes quemar un poco la punta con un encendedor y depues soldar.
> 
> Saludos



ok y por ejemplo el azul o el amarillo, en la parte que se conecta al ipod como se que color va soldado a que parte??? no se si me explico??


----------



## DOSMETROS

Con una pequeña pila podés probar cuales cables corresponden.

De un auricular a la "left plug" , del otro al "right plug" y las masas al ground







Saludos !


----------



## Eduard64

Gracias carnal fue de gran ayuda!!


----------



## t3512

hola gente, tenog unos auriculares bastante nuevos, pero que lamentablemente han sufrido daños graves, todos los cables se han separado y no se a donde va  cada uno

les indico como van:
hay 2 cables que son del auricular derecho:
-rojo/////////////
-cobre/////////////////////
existen 5 cables que vienen desde la ficha:
-rojo/////////////////////
-cobre/////////////////////
-azul/////////////////////
-verde///////////////////////
-rojo y cobre (alternado)////////////////

les indico los valores de resistencia que me dan cada cable al medirle continuidad:
masa de la ficha con cable rojo y cobre = 36
masa de la ficha con cable verde =8
parte del medio de la ficha con cable azul =6
parte de señal del extremo de la ficha con cable verde =1130
parte de señal del extremo de la ficha con cable rojo y cobre =1160

el cable verde va conectado a un parlante al igual que el rojo y cobre (pero mi primo estuvo tocando y no se si habra cambiado un cable de lugar)
estos auriculares incluyen microfono, pero este esta mucho antes de llegar a los parlantitos

¿todavia me sirven los auriculares?
¿necesitan algun otro dato?

PD: no me digan que soy un rata, porque son unos auriculares de calidad, merece la pena que lo repare


----------



## linderman

Hola, en internet hay varios tutoriales pero me encontre con unos cables que en ninguna parte dicen como van ni nada aqui les muestro una foto no se como conectarlos al plus stereo
de izq a derecha cable color cobre / Azul / verde / Rojo 




en saludo espero me puedan ayudar de antemano gracias =)


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tenés uno que es masa , otro que es audifono derecho , otro el izquierdo y el vivo del micrófomo

Con una pila identificás los audífonos. Y luego deberás ver cual es la masa para combinarla con el micrófono , desarmar un poco los audífonos te va a ayudar.

Saludos !


----------



## linderman

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tenés uno que es masa , otro que es audifono derecho , otro el izquierdo y el vivo del micrófomo
> 
> Con una pila identificás los audífonos. Y luego deberás ver cual es la masa para combinarla con el micrófono , desarmar un poco los audífonos te va a ayudar.
> 
> Saludos !



masa : color cobre masa , audifono derecho azul , audi derecho verde y rojo audifonos o me equivoco ?


----------



## jmgm

el consejo de dosmetros es bueno;con una pila identificas cuales son los cables del audifono y cuales son los del microfono. Si lo que quieres despues es unirlos a otro cable no olvides quitarle el esmalte a los cables (el esmalte es lo de color rojo,verde y azul),se lo puedes quitar facilmente calentandolos con un encendedor


----------



## joseurrea26

Buenas amigos!!
Tengo la siguiente duda!!
Resulta que tengo unos audifonos Phillpis SHL 8800 resulta que estos se me cortaron a una distancia aproximada de 10 cm desde el audifono, a consecuencia de esto los intente reparar, pero me encontre con la sorpresa de que tiene una especie de aislante tipo pintura, se que estetipo de aislante se quita quemandolo con un encendedor o fosforo (fuego ) el asunto es que lo hice pero la soldadura no toma ni un pelo!! se queda en el cautin sin poder cubrir nada del cable...

Necesito saber que puedo hacer para poder soldar esos cables, algun tipo de diluyente o lijarlo...
Espero su ayuda amigos!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Son compre y tire , es odioso tratar de arreglarlos , a veces ni siquiera es cobre , sino aluminio.

Probá lijándolos . . .


----------



## zopilote

Lo que quemaste es el naylon, tienes que mantener la llama lo suficiente como para que salga el barniz y no se evapore los hilos de cobre. Y si no suelda, tienes en tu poder un cable de aluminio, solo reemplaza todo el cable.


----------



## joseurrea26

zopilote dijo:


> Lo que quemaste es el naylon, tienes que mantener la llama lo suficiente como para que salga el barniz y no se evapore los hilos de cobre. Y si no suelda, tienes en tu poder un cable de aluminio, solo reemplaza todo el cable.



mantuve el cable con la llama por un tiempo prolongado hasta que se puso al rojo vivo... y aun asi el estaño no "pegaba" :/


----------



## DOSMETROS

Al rojo vivo el cobre se oxida negro y no suelda , probá de ponerlo al rojo vivo y sumergilo de INMEDITO en el agua


----------



## joseurrea26

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Al rojo vivo el cobre se oxida negro y no suelda , probá de ponerlo al rojo vivo y sumergilo de INMEDITO en el agua



EN el caso que no resulte eso, al cambiar el cableado completo por uno de cobre, perdera algun tipo de calidad en sonido?


----------



## DOSMETROS

No , solo que son menos flexibles , una cuestión puramente de mecánica

El sonido no mejora ni con cables de oro , pasa por otro lado la cuestión.


----------



## joseurrea26

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No , solo que son menos flexibles , una cuestión puramente de mecánica
> 
> El sonido no mejora ni con cables de oro , pasa por otro lado la cuestión.



la calidad del sonido depende exclusivamente de los audifonos en si verdad?
he leido que los jacks bañados en oro proporcionan una mejor calidad en audio, esto sera perceptible al cambiarlo por uno "normal" (NO bañado en oro)


----------



## DOSMETROS

joseurrea26 dijo:


> he leido que los jacks bañados en oro proporcionan una mejor calidad en audio


 
*No te dejes engañar* con "espejitos de colores" , la calidad del audio depende del equipo reproductor y de los audídonos , lo de los cables especiales y fichas bañadas en orin mejoran mucho la billetera del fabricante


----------



## biker2k3

Quemalo con un encendedor
Limpialo con un trapito
Enrrosca las 2 puntas
Echale estaño apoyando la punta del soldador en la union de los cables


----------



## joseurrea26

biker2k3 dijo:


> Quemalo con un encendedor
> Limpialo con un trapito
> Enrrosca las 2 puntas
> Echale estaño apoyando la punta del soldador en la union de los cables



Justamente eso hice pero aun asi no soldó


----------



## DOSMETROS

La otra solución es como hacen los bobinadores de motores , retorcés los dos cablecitos y los soldas fundiéndolos con un sopletito


----------



## D@rkbytes

El tipo de barniz aplicado a esos alambres que se usan en los cables para audio en los audifonos.
No necesita ser retirado, por las razones que ya explicaron se produce oxido de cobre si se calienta
con flama directa. Esos cables se soldan directamente. La temperatura de un cautin de 30 watts
es suficiente para levantar el barniz, si se empieza a soldar desde la punta del cable.


----------



## DavidFelipe

Se por la que pasa porque me ha pasado tambien, hasta con audifonos del equivalente al valor de 1 euro (bastante baratos, regular calidad) obviamente arreglarlos es perder tiempo porque son tan baratos que el jack entra en cirtcuito abierto a los 2 dias de uso, en fin lo en una emergencia tuve que arreglarlos o quedarme sin musica por 10 horas de viaje asi que hice lo siguiente:

Quemar es una opcion pero como ya dijiste no suelda, lo que me funciona es quemar un poco y retirar el fuego, luego a lijar con algun abrasivo fino, y hasta con la uña he retirado el barniz debilitado por el corto tiempo de fuego, si todo sale bien el estaño deberia coger, si no, entonces en ultimas cojes el cable "roto" enroscas las dos puntas y a quemar, este cable se empezara a derretir y se uniran, eso me ha funcionado tambien, cuidado que no gotee jejeje.


----------



## Mike114

Mi problema es de que tengo unos audífonos de tipo "dona" (marca: Numark, modelo: DH-45 SVT) que desarmé y ahora están todas las partes separadas, pero no recuerdo como iban conectados.
Las piezas que llevan son:
*Del lado izquierdo
-Una bocina (8Ω y 0.5W)
-2 potenciómetros deslizantes (para el vol. y el tono)(abajo de c/u tiene escrito "40B" y otro número que supongo es el de serie o algo así, ejemplo: 993F, otro 951F)(Además están numerados los pines (o no se como se llamen), 1 y 2 del lado izquierdo arriba y abajo, respectivamente, y 3 al lado derecho arriba)
-1 capacitor (100MFD, 10WV y 85ºC)
*Del lado derecho (por aquí entra el cable del jack)
-Una bocina (8Ω y 0.5W)
-2 potenciómetros deslizantes (para el vol. y el tono)(abajo de c/u tiene escrito "40B" y otro número que supongo es el de serie o algo así, ejemplo: 77F-, otro 924F)(Además están numerados los pines (o no se como se llamen), 1 y 2 del lado izquierdo arriba y abajo, respectivamente, y 3 al lado derecho arriba)
-1 interruptor (para cambiar entre stereo y mono)(a un lado tiene una T; luego un circulo con un 3 adentro, una Z alrevez y otro 3 alrevez; y despues una S)(abajo teien 6 pines que estan acomodados así ---> [:::])
*Además
-Cable de 3 contactos (o no se como se diga, pero es el que conecta los audífonos con el jack)
-Jack estéreo (TRS(tip, ring, sleeve))(de 6,3mm)

Si pueden ayudarme y decirme como conectar todo para que funcione correctamente, ya sea con palabras o si pueden poner un diagrama sería exelente. Gracias de antemano.

+En las fotos adjuntas pongo las piezas por separadoy otra completa de los audífonos armados (aun que por dentro estan sueltos los cables), si necesitan que tome más me dicen.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Mike114 dijo:
			
		

> Si pueden ayudarme y decirme como conectar todo para que funcione correctamente, ya sea con palabras *o si pueden poner un diagrama sería exelente*.



Es que el diagrama de conexiones deberías haberlo dibujado vos antes de desoldar todo :enfadado:. Conectar las cosas entre sí es simple, excepto por los potenciómetros que no sabemos que diablos controlan cada uno (parece que uno es tono y el otro es volumen) y si es así, tampoco sabemos como iba montado el filtro. Aparte de eso, hay que medir cosas... 

Para hacerla corta, tenés las siguientes posibilidades:


Le ponés una vela a algunos santos para ver si iluminan a alguien del foro que tenga el esquema electrico de esos auriculares (o unos parecidos) y lo quiera subir.
Te conseguís unos auriculares iguales, los desarmás con cuidado de no romper ni desconectar nada y relevás el circuito eléctrico del sistema.
Le llevás el rompecabezas a un técnico DE CONFIANZA para que lo monte de nuevo y te preparás para pagar lo que al tipo se le ocurra cobrarte.
Tirás todo a la basura y te comprás unos auriculares nuevos. Mientras tanto escribís en la pared: *No tengo que intentar hacer cosas para las que no estoy capacitado.* :enfadado: :enfadado:


----------



## JBE

Es imposible armar eso asi como está. No se sabe *donde* van los potes (EN AURICULARES POTES DE TONOS?), ni como van. Yo te recomendaría que buscases por internet haber si encuentras alguna imágen de como van desarmados. 

Aprovecha los parlantes, los potes, y la ficha macho, Que de seguro te va a servir en otra cosa. Por ejemplo un amplificador con tonos y volumen. 

PD: Comprate nuevos auriculares Y NO LOS DESARMES!.

Suerte!

Ah! Aprovecha los capacitores que de seguro sirven como filtros de frequencias! 

Suerte!


----------



## Mike114

Bueno, rápidamente les digo sobre los potenciómetros (antes de irme a la escuela).
Ya los medí todos y me dieron medidas aproximadamente iguales (tal vez no exactamente iguales por el desgaste en cada uno), con esto quiero decir que son iguales (todos con la misma resistencia). Así que pongo las medidas que tomé:
*En la foto donde se ve el potenciómetro por la parte de abajo se pueden apreciar los terminales (1, 2, 3 y 4 (el 4 no se ve pero le voy a llamar así a donde no tiene terminal para mayor facilidad, que sería abajo del 3)).
-En los puntos 1-3 fueron 48Ω (si se fijan en la foto no importa donde este el cursor la resistencia va a ser la misma debido a que de punto 1-3 hay una pista resistiva entre si, entonces lo que estaria midiendo sería solo la pista resistiva)
-En los puntos 2-3 (con el cursor colocado del lado izquierdo donde estan los terminales 1 y 2) fueron 48Ω (igual que 1-3 por que está tomando toda la resistencia de la pista 1-3 y el cursor lo único que hace es conectar las pistas 1-3 y 2-4 entre sí)
-En los puntos 2-3 (con el cursor colocado del lado derecho donde estan los terminales 3 y 4)
fueron 5Ω (aquí estaría marcando lo de la la pista 2-4 ya que el cursor está de lado derecho)
-En los puntos 1-2 (cursor del lado izquierdo) fueron 2.6Ω (esto por que toma una pequeña parte de las 2 pistas)
-En los puntos 1-2 (cursor del lado derecho) fueron 53Ω (ya que al estar el cursor del lado derecho toma las 2 pistas juntas, es decir se suman ambas pistas)

Espero que esto les ayude más para ayudarme.

P.D.: Más tarde subo una imagen de como está el potenciómetro por dentro para que me entiendan mejor.


----------



## JBE

*Mike114* sabes cual es el problema? Nosotros no podemos saber asi con imágenes como va armado eso. Puede ser una forma o otra.:cabezon:
*No* te recomiendo que busques solucionarlo.
Comprate un par nuevo y vas a ahorrar tiempo y plata (mucho dinero en estaño y cable enmallado).

Suerte!


----------



## cuervokbza

Che !!! no bardeen con el pibe !! tampoco es IMPOSIBLE como dicen ustedes !!! un poco de imaginación muchachos... me intrigan un poco los capacitores... imagino que son para el control de tono... MIKE ! voy a tratar de dibujarte un esquema de cómo deberían ir las cosas...pero teneme paciencia... en un rato si puedo te lo paso





			
				JBE dijo:
			
		

> Es imposible armar eso asi como está. No se sabe *donde* van los potes *(EN AURICULARES POTES DE TONOS?)*, ni como van. Yo te recomendaría que buscases por internet haber si encuentras alguna imágen de como van desarmados.
> 
> Aprovecha los parlantes, los potes, y la ficha macho, Que de seguro te va a servir en otra cosa. Por ejemplo un amplificador con tonos y volumen.
> 
> PD: Comprate nuevos auriculares Y NO LOS DESARMES!.
> 
> Suerte!
> 
> Ah! Aprovecha los capacitores que de seguro sirven como filtros de frequencias!
> 
> Suerte!



Es raro pero fijate la segunda foto de arriba... aparece vol y TONE... así que efectivamente tiene control de tonos (para eso son los capacitores)


----------



## JBE

cuervokbza dijo:
			
		

> Es raro pero fijate la segunda foto de arriba... aparece vol y TONE... así que efectivamente tiene control de tonos (para eso son los capacitores)



Pero... Donde vá un control de tonos en un auricular?
Y si los capacitores fueran del control de tono: ¿No debería tener 4 (2 para cada canal), dos para bajos y dos para agudos?

Ahi que tener en cuenta también eso.

Saludos y suerte!


----------



## Mike114

Si, muchas gracias *cuervokbza*  Esperaré entonces si lo puedes dibujar, si no pues no importa.
De hecho tambíen podrian decirme como conectarlos solamente con los potenciómetros para ajustar el volumen, o solamente con el interruptor para cambiar entre mono-stereo, o directo el jack con las bocinas (aunque este ultimo si se como conectarlo), la cosa es que compartan ideas y al final con las ideas de unos y las de otros se puede resolver el problema completo, yo creo que para eso es el foro, para que todos aporten lo que saben. Y hablando de mi tema, yo no quiero arreglar los audífonos solo para tener un aparato más que pueda usar, si no tambíen para aprender un poco más.:estudiando:


----------



## JBE

*Mike114* En total: ¿Cuántos capacitores encontrastes? ¿Los potes son dobles?


----------



## Mike114

JBE dijo:
			
		

> *Mike114* En total: ¿Cuántos capacitores encontrastes? ¿Los potes son dobles?



Los que traía eran solo 2, uno para el tono del derecho y otro para el tono del izquierdo.
Y sobre los potes creo que no son dobles ya que son deslizables (no se si hay deslizables que sean dobles, yo solo he visto dobles en los potes que son rotatorios)


----------



## JBE

Ah! Esta bien. El problema es que en la foto yo había visto 2 y uno es más grande que otro.



Me harias un favor ya que estoy armando el circuito: ¿Medirías con un multimetro haber cuanto te dan los potes, para saber la resistencia?
Pones un pin del tester en la pata 1 y otro en la tres y subes el pote hasta obtener el máximo de resistencia.

GRACIAS!!!


----------



## Mike114

JBE dijo:
			
		

> Ah! Esta bien. El problema es que en la foto yo había visto 2 y uno es más grande que otro.
> 
> 
> 
> Me harias un favor ya que estoy armando el circuito: ¿Medirías con un multimetro haber cuanto te dan los potes, para saber la resistencia?
> Pones un pin del tester en la pata 1 y otro en la tres y subes el pote hasta obtener el máximo de resistencia.
> 
> GRACIAS!!!



De hecho ya había medido los potes y escribí un mensaje antes, es el #4.
Del 1 al 3 son 48Ω, no importa en donde esté el cursor siempre da igual (bueno varía como una décima pero como está conectada la pista resistiva en el 1-3 es por eso que queda igual).

En un momento subo imágenes de un pote por dentro para que vean como esta.


----------



## JBE

Acá te dejo la imágen que con un poquito de tiempo pensé, espero que te sirve  :


*Donde dice canal derecho a la llave, canal izquierdo a la llave es un error que me olvidé de quitar mientras pensaba lo de mono-estereo.*



Muchisisisisisima suerte y espero que disfrutes tus nuevos auriculares   
PD: vas a ser la envidia del barrio


----------



## Mike114

Gracias *JBE*  voy a conectarlo y después digo como funcionó todo.
Haber si alguien más sabe lo del interruptor mono-stereo  para que no se quede así solo y sin uso.
En realidad ya había probado la continuidad del interruptor y funciona así:
La parte donde están los terminales (abajo) se vé asi ---> [:::]  *En la foto se puede apreciar
cuando el interruptor está en un lado se conectan los terminales de esta manera ---> [:=::]
...igual que si el interruptor esta del otro lado ---> [::=:]

Entonces los 3 terminales de arriba  nunca se conectan con los 3 de abajo, solo se conectan horizontalmente (dependiendo de que lado esté el interruptor).


----------



## JBE

Claro, asi es la funcion de un Interruptor Doble. Eh pensado y voy a compartir mi pensamiento con vos a ver si se te ocurre algo aqui va:

Yo pense en conectar en esta parte [ ( : ) : : ] arriba el canal izquierdo y abajo el derecho para cuando hagas esto [ :=: : ] sea estereo y del otro lado [ : : ( : ) ] conectar los dos entre si y mandarlos al pote de volúmen, pero pense que asi cuando lo conectes en estereo estaría en mono ya que al estar conectado entre si ya tienes los dos canales interconectados.

Esa fue mi idea pero fue fallida. Fijáte aver si se te ocurre algo. 

Y sino puedes usar esa ficha como interruptor para prender o apagar los auriculares de esta manera:

[ ( :=: ) : ] al estar asi prendido. [ : ( :=: ) ] asi apagado.

Bueno esas son mis ideas, espero ayudarte en algo. 

Saludos y suerte!


----------



## cuervokbza

capo JBE :clap: !!

... lo de los capacitores está bien... fijate que los "control de tono" de la guitarras eléctricas tienen un solo capacitor (casi siempre de poliéster).... creo que el diagrama de JBE debería funcionar bien..



Una cosa .... me da la impresión de que el switch MONO/ESTEREO, no es para transformar la señal de ESTEREO a MONO propiamente dicho, sino que debe ser para que, al accionar el switch en MONO, se escuche música de un solo lado (el izq.) para poder escuchar lo de afuera (recordemos q esos auriculares te aíslan bastante el sonido exterior).


----------



## Mike114

*JBE* son muy buenas ideas, yo también había pensado vagamente en algo como eso y también tenia el problema de que los canales estarían interconectados.
Lo del interruptor on/off igual es buena idea.
Lo que me puso a pensar era la imagen que está adjuta; en el 2 (aro) dice que en modo sestéreo va el canal derecho, o *negativo en mono balanceado, potencia en fuentes que requieren potencia en mono*; y el 3 (punta) en modo estéreo va el canal izquierdo, o *positivo en mono balanceado*, línea de señal en mono no balanceado.

Y pienso en ideas del sobre el interruptor, pero no logro razonarlas bien.





			
				JBE dijo:
			
		

> Acá te dejo la imágen que con un poquito de tiempo pensé, espero que te sirve  : http://img528.imageshack.us/img528/2361/auricularescontono.png



Solo una duda: en los dibujos de los potes así como están ¿las terminales van en orden de 1-2-3 o de 2-1-3?


----------



## JBE

Hola de nuevo *Mike114*. EUREKA! Mira despues de mucho pensar ya se como hacer lo de la ficha mono-estereo. Acá te dejo el diagrama completisimo.


Ahora si habría que borrar la parte que dice que no lo desifre  .

Cuando la ficha esta apagada [ :=: : ] no pasa nada. Cuando la ficha esta prendida [ : |=: ] los dos canales se guntan con el puente del medio y hací tenes los auriculares mono. 

Lo del jack no le des pelota, esta pensado para ayudar a conectarlo sin equivocarte con los canales.
Vos tenes el estereo creo. La ficha no te cambia si es estereo o mono en este caso.

Los potes van haci tal cual: Esta de un lado conectado a la pata 1 y del otro a la 3.
La pata 1 es la entrada, la 2 es la pata que va a masa para cuando se baja el volumen filtrar los ruido a masa, esa solo va con la de volumen (pata 3), ya que la de tonos solo pasa el audio a masa.

Para armarlo pela un cable y soldalo entre la pata 2 y la 5.
Después solda otro a la pata 3 para un canal y otro a la 6 para el otro canal.

Muchisima suerte y cualquier duda avisa!


----------



## JBE

Te ha servido al final lo de mono-estereo?? Me quede con la duda jeje.

Saludos!


----------



## Mike114

Pues aún no lo he conectado por falta de tiempo, pero viendo el diagrama me parece lógico y que si está correcto. 
La única duda que tengo es en los potes que uso para los tonos, si están conectados en los terminales 1-3 estarían siempre con la misma resistencia, entonces al mover el cursor pues no pasaría nada (¿o me equivoco?); en todo caso sería como conectar una resistencia normal en vez de una variable. Lo que pienso es que habría que conectarla en los terminales 2-4...


----------



## JBE

Mike114 dijo:
			
		

> Pues aún no lo he conectado por falta de tiempo, pero viendo el diagrama me parece lógico y que si está correcto.
> La única duda que tengo es en los potes que uso para los tonos, si están conectados en los terminales 1-3 estarían siempre con la misma resistencia, entonces al mover el cursor pues no pasaría nada (¿o me equivoco?); en todo caso sería como conectar una resistencia normal en vez de una variable. Lo que pienso es que habría que conectarla en los terminales 2-4...



Lo único que puedes hacer es probarlo, y si te anda listo. De potes en ''barra'' mucho no se, pero puedes soldas un cable y conectar un multimetro para ver donde van las patas.

Saludos y Mucha Suerte!


----------



## klausdito

hola me llamo claudio  estoy reparando un au*R*icular *QU*e se le corto el cable y la verdad que no tengo idea  el tema de que el cable venga asi  tengo uno  azul otro dorado con azul  y  un rojo y un dorado ademas  pense *QU*e  uniendolos para probar  asi entrelazados podria ver si  pasaba sonido  pero el cable parece de esos *QU*e son con muchos filamentos y la verdad no tengo forma de ................................... espero respuestas graciasss


----------



## pablit

Se desoldo del auricular o se corto el cable ?
 La forma mas fácil de identificarlos seria si tienes algún instrumento de medición.

 Lo que tienes que saber es que en los auriculares como minimo tiene 3 cables, uno común a los dos parlantes que es la masa y los otros 2 canal D/I, eso es lo que tienes que buscar.Puede que haya mas porque las masas se unen en el conector o porque sea de un celular.

 Para hacer las conexiones tienes que primero sacarle el esmalte a los hilos de cobre, puedes utilizar un encendedor o rasparlos con algo como un cuter, o ambas.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/arreglar-cable-audifonos-9891/


----------



## klausdito

groso lo lei mañana comento como me fue graciassssssssssss


----------



## Don Plaquetin

klausdito dijo:


> tengo uno  azul otro dorado con azul  y  un rojo y un dorado ademas  pense ke  uniendolos para probar



el dorado es masa
el rojo y el azul son de los parlante derecho y izquierdo
el azul con dorado es el microfono


----------



## JBE

Al final, Ah funcionado la cosa o quedo media estancada?

Saludos!


----------



## juliangp

Hola JBE,  tanto tiempo che, no pude responder mas por el tema, porque nose si me lo cerraron o que y no te podia mandar mp´s por el tema de que tengo pocos mensajees  , no arme nada todavia, calculo que en unos dias me llegan los transistores y lo demas, parlantes, me decidi por estos: http://www.skpaudio.com/eng/product-detail/66/wf-1220.html , le pondria 2 por salidas y no pondria un parlante de medios, sino que directamente voy a hacer un crossover de 2 vias que corte a 2200hz , y le voy a poner un driver Selenium 220ti, asi que espero que las cosas me salgan bien. . Como te fue con el clase a de 40w, ya lo tenes andando a full? saludos amigo


----------



## JBE

juliangp dijo:
			
		

> Hola JBE,  tanto tiempo che, no pude responder mas por el tema, porque nose si me lo cerraron o que y no te podia mandar mp´s por el tema de que tengo pocos mensajees  , no arme nada todavia, calculo que en unos dias me llegan los transistores y lo demas, parlantes, me decidi por estos: http://www.skpaudio.com/eng/product-detail/66/wf-1220.html , le pondria 2 por salidas y no pondria un parlante de medios, sino que directamente voy a hacer un crossover de 2 vias que corte a 2200hz , y le voy a poner un driver Selenium 220ti, asi que espero que las cosas me salgan bien. . Como te fue con el clase a de 40w, ya lo tenes andando a full? saludos amigo



Hola como anda todo? Genial asi tienes bastante cubiertas las frecuencias de los parlantes.

Jaja, al final el de 40W lo estoy armando de a poquitito... Recien ayer termine la fuente es Enorme! jajaja Un trafo de 24+24 10A. Estoy en proceso de conseguirlo- Despues voy a armar el protector para parlantes (te lo recomiendo para tu amplificador ya que manejas unos Wats bastantes altos), y al final el amplificador.
Si te interesa buscate el protector para parlantes en ConstruyasuVideoRockola. De ahi lo saqué yo.

Suerte bro!


----------



## juliangp

Gracias jbe (por lo del mp digo) jaja, mas leo, mas me doy cuenta de que mas cosas me faltan!! jajaja, nose que otra forma habrá de comunicarnos sino es por acá, por el tema de que no puedo mandar mp´s . Ahora me arrepiento de muchas cosas, por ejemplo el "transformadorcito" que compre que que es de 35+35 a 6 amperes, y me estoy quedando corto según mis cálculos, lo compre de calenton, un error muy grande, pero bueno, voy a hacer andar los parlantes con ese, y despues vere si pido un trafo de 42+42 a 8 amperes y con otro devanado de 12v a 2 o 3 amperes.
_A mi me gusta mucho el tema de la electronica, pero antes mi hobby era la computación y creeme (si entendes algo del tema) me compre una 9500gt en el 2010 , solamente por calentón, todo me entra por los ojos. Por eso ahora mismo estoy rogando no serlo cuando arme el ampli ya que seguramente voy a enchufar todo sin probar nada y se va a romper, ahora prometo probar hasta el mas minimo detalle antes de encenderlo (la lampara en serie, y pueba de bias , etc con multímetro) y darle rosca hasta quedarme sordo con algo que voy a hacer yo  (ojala que suene fuerte sino mi viejo me mata) jaja

-Perdona por desvirtuar tu post, y saludos jbe, mucha suerte con el clase A y enfrialo bien!!


----------



## JBE

Jajaja, no te agas problema por el post, cualquier cosa abrimos otro . 
Si, mejor probarlo todo y estar tranquilito. Cualquier dudita avisas 
Va a sonar tan fuerte que tu viejo va a tener que pagarle al vecino los vidrios 
Mira yo con 15W me quedo medio tonto en el comedor de mi casa, imaginate con 200W!!!
Con el trafo quedate tranquilo, que te va a servir. En el peor de los casos te compras otro y guardas el de 35, que de seguro te va a servir para algun proyecto, como otro ampli    Jajaja.

Siempre prueba antes y luego enchufa sin miedo. 
Consegui alguno para que se quede cerca del enchufe en caso de tener que sacarlo a las patadas 
Naaa, jajaaj todo va a salir de 10!

Recuerda se parar las masas y corriente de las salidas de audio para evitar ruidos y armarte la proteccion de parlantes Antes que nada.

Mucha suerte y TODO va a salir Requete Bien! Solo se nesecita confianza en uno mismo.


----------



## juliangp

Gracias jbe, voy a tratar de ser paciente! jaja, me sale 470 mangos el trafo de 41+41 10 amperes, un poco salado, pero capaz q venda el actual, si me decis vos que va a sonar fuerte me quedo tranquilo , SALUDOS


----------



## JBE

juliangp dijo:
			
		

> Gracias jbe, voy a tratar de ser paciente! jaja, me sale 470 mangos el trafo de 41+41 10 amperes, un poco salado, pero capaz q venda el actual, si me decis vos que va a sonar fuerte me quedo tranquilo , SALUDOS



Jaja, mira ami un trafo de 24+24V 10A me sale 350$ asi que imaginate.
Va a sonar explosivo .

Suerte! Duda cualquiera y avisas.


----------



## Mike114

Perdón por la demora, ya conecté todo y si quedó bien (lo malo es que los potes son deslizables y no se define bien el volumen o el tono porque se van gastando y se llenan de polvo).   Muchas gracias a todos, yo espero que también les pueda ayudar en algo, nunca hace mal alguna opinión productiva. Un saludo  y solo queda decir que "El Tema Está Cerrado"


----------



## JBE

A DISFRUTAR SE AH DICHO!
''Case close''


----------



## mistykhaL

Hola, primero que nada me presento, mi nombre es Demian Cabrera y soy nuevo en el foro.

  Bueno les presento mi problema o duda como quieran llamarlo, se me dañaron unos auriculares de muy buena calidad (steelseries neckband) quizas alguien los conosca. Bueno le cambie todo el cableado soldando pieza por pieza con la mayor precision posible, en un intento de quitar el estaño viejo de la plaqueta donde se unen los cables se daño un circuito (Imagen Plaqueta.jpg).
El circuito que se daño aparenta ser un enlace simple entre dos cables (cable 3 y cable 9) probe unirlos directamente entre si. Tras soldar todo funciono todo excepto el auricular derecho... (a continuacion pondre la dispocision de cables segun los circuitos de la plaqueta) probe el auricular por las dudas de que estubiera dañado ya que pudo haberse dañado por algun choque de electricidad estatica suministrada por mi cuerpo y no estaba dañado, funcionaba pero no conectado al resto.

La dispocision de cables en la plaqueta es esta:

1) Cable verde 

2) Cable Rojo -Verde

3) Cable Rojo

4) Cable Amarillo o Dorado como quieran decirle

5) Cable Azul

6) Cable Amarillo Positivo (auricular izquierdo)

7) Cable Rojo Negativo (auricular izquierdo)

8) Cable Amarillo Positivo (auricular derecho)

9) Cable Rojo Negativo (auricular derecho)

10) Cable Amarillo Microfono 

11) Cable Rojo Microfono

  Como veran en la imagen entre los circuitos 4,5,10 y 11 aparece un pequeño componente, disculpenme pero no he podido identificar que es ni que funcion cumple. 
  Aseguro que todos los cables estan bien soldados y sanos ya que los cambie de punta a punta. Bueno sin mas que decir les planteo las preguntas. ¿ Que puede estar "mal" como para que el auricular derecho no funcione ? ¿ Ese pequeño componente que es y cual es su utilidad en los auriculares ?. Desde ya muchas gracias.

PD: Casi se me olvida, es la primera vez que veo una plaqueta en unos auriculares, eso me desoriento bastante.


----------



## jmgm

bienvenido al foro. creo que tu problema es que te has confundido en conectar los cables de los puntos 8 y 9,conecta el cable amarillo positivo(auricular derecho) en el punto 9 y el cable rojo negativo(auricular derecho) en el punto 8,prueba a hacer esto y luego comentas que tal


----------



## mistykhaL

> bienvenido al foro. creo que tu problema es que te has confundido en conectar los cables de los puntos 8 y 9,conecta el cable amarillo positivo(auricular derecho) en el punto 9 y el cable rojo negativo(auricular derecho) en el punto 8,prueba a hacer esto y luego comentas que tal



  Hola, he probado eso y sigo teniendo el mismo problema, el auricular derecho sigue sin funcionar. Alguna otra idea ? Gracias de todos modos.


----------



## jmgm

me imagino que tienes algo asi (archivo adjunto),mide continuidad con un polimetro entre la clavija jack y los puntos en donde van conectados los cables y asi sales de dudas,te digo esto porque puede que un cable esta cortado y aparentemente no se ve.                                                                                                                           otra cosa,en la fuente de sonido en donde conectas estos auriculares hay sonido por los dos canales?


----------



## mistykhaL

Bueno en este momento tengo el multimetro sin bateria, cuando compre medire eso que me dijiste y te comentare. Si lo conecte a la salida de audio de la PC, tambien probe con el celular y con un reproductor de mp3 y en todos sucede eso. Saludos


----------



## k3rverus

Hola yo también tengo un problema similar al tuyo, resulta que estaba viendo una película con los audífonos puestos (siberia steelserie neckband) y de pronto se dejo de escuchar el lado derecho al principio pensé que era problema de la película por que mis audífonos los he cuidado muy bien  ni jalones ni caídas, pero bueno dejando fuera el problema de como los voy a reparar yo quisiera saber mas bien como se abren?, es totalmente como un puzzle, adjunto una imagen de estos audífonos por si alguien lee este foro y sabe el mismo o de alguien que los haya podido desarmar sin romperlos o incluso si los rompio saber a que atenerme al querer abrirlos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





P.D. si yo algun dia llego a resolver como abrirlos les pasare el dato documentado Saludos


----------



## Helminto G.

ya buscaste tornillos debajo de la esponja de las orejas?


----------



## mistykhaL

Bueno, les comento que logre solucionar mi problema utilizando este diagrama y eliminado la dichosa plaqueta que tenia.






 En cuanto a como abrirlo, abajo de las almohadillas tiene tornillos, esos tornillos desplegan la parte interna del auricula, contra la vincha en donde se junta la carcasa de el auricular con la vincha tiene dos tornillos mas que desplegan la parte exterior ( si no sacas los de la vincha no sale la parte interior), luego el resto es muy simple, se deduce al verlo. 

Saludos!


----------



## k3rverus

no, no había  buscado debajo de las almohadillas, estaba con la creencia que quizás entraba a presión, solo desatornille la parte  exterior y por la ranura saque la bocina, pero gracias por aclararlo ahora se me hará mucho mas fácil, sobre lo de la placa de circuito ya  había pensado en buscar la forma de quitársela, por que así como lo había abierto no me deja maniobrar bien, ahora con ese diagrama es de mucha ayuda, Gracias!! por eso, este fin de semana lo dedico a repararlos y les cuento como me fue

Un Saludo!!


----------



## mistykhaL

Espero que te valla bien, cualquier cosa a las ordenes.

Saludos y suerte !


----------



## k3rverus

Hola una vez mas, pues aquí les traigo unas imágenes de los audífonos desarmados con la finalidad de orientar e ilustrar a quienes tienen unos audífonos de este modelo y esta marca 
Sobre mi problema como ya había comentado antes el auricular derecho se dejo de oír así sin mas, el problema a mi parecer esta en el circuito, en las imágenes, si pueden apreciar un "cuadrito negro" del lado derecho del circuito con un numero 2, me parece que ahí es donde se origino el problema, estuve testeando con una pila y un led del plug a la bocina derecha (el diagrama esta arriba solo que al revés, el cable azul auricular derecho y el rojo izquierdo )la parte inferior de la placa son las conexiones a los auriculares y la de arriba es el cable que viene del plug, testeado con el led del plug hasta el circuito los cables parecen estar bien, del circuito a las bocinas igual y del plug a las bocinas también.
Parece que los cables no están rotos, necesitaría un multimetro para hacer mediciones pero no tengo, en fin por ultimo le mande sonido a la bocina derecha y se escucha perfecto, yo pienso que el problema debe ser ese "cuadro" que debe servir para algo....??

Pues bien la solución si el problema es el "cuadro", sin mas remedio es la de: *mistykhaL*  eliminando el circuito y conectando los cables directo. (no se que se pierda en calidad con eso)
Ya solo por saber intentare averiguar que función tiene el circuito en los audífonos


CONCLUSION: la próxima vez que compre cosas caras guardare la garantía hasta que esta expire 




































Saludos


----------



## cuervo666

han probado hacer esto..





es mi video...pero me di cuenta que el volumen bajo un poco...supongo que es por los cables que uno ponga...mayor dimension, mas delgado o grueso....etc

aunque la resistencia del cable es bajo...es lo que no entiendo..
alguien sabe mas de que tipo de cable podria usar para que el audio sea con la mayor potencia posible


----------



## Mario Mattioli

Estimados amigos, solicito se sirvan informarme cuál puede ser el motivo para la perdida de graves de unos auriculares pertenecientes a un amigo a los que les tuve que reemplazar el cable. He revisado y reconectado las soldaduras y parecen estar bien. Asimismo cable y clavija son mejores que las que tenían los auriculares. no hay componentes electrónicos, sólo es una conexión eléctrica... El sonido ha perdido graves y es un poco más "chillón". Agradezco vuestra ayuda.


----------



## JBE

Fijate si no hay ningun cable que este haciendo un corto con Masa. Y sino espero no le hayas dado demasiado calor al parlante.

Saludos!


----------



## DJ T3

Fijate si los cables llegan hasta los parlantes, si llegan, fijate si una de las conexiones no esté al revés.

De última, prueba invirtiendo una de las conexiones...

Si soldaste los parlantes, puede pasar lo que dijo JBE, que se hayan dañado por calor (no creo).


----------



## Mario Mattioli

¡Queridos amigos, muchas gracias por sus amables respuestas!. Quiero decirles que la causa del problema era otra: Inadvertidamente, al desarmar los receptáculos de los auriculares se colaron unas partículas de lana de acero, que quedaron pegadas al cono de mylar sobre la bobina móvil. Estas partículas ejercían una fuerte presión sobre el cono, limitando los graves y causando un sonido distorsionado y chillón. Con una lupa de vincha y mucho cuidado para no romper el mylar "barrí" y soplé el hierro. Después el sonido se aclaró totalmente y recuperó los graves. Aviso esto para beneficio del que pueda tener este problema. Gracias.


----------



## JBE

Wow! ¿A quién se le ocurriria eso? Mejor que el problema se haya solucionado.

Y bienvenido al Foro!!

Saludos!


----------



## Mario Mattioli

¡Gracias, DJ T3 y JBE!. Otra cosa: como los imanes de estos aparatos son de neodimio y muy potentes, si se usa una herramienta de acero se puede golpear el domo y romperlo por la fuerte atracción que se potencia en los últimos 2 o 3 milímetros, así que usé con mucha suavidad una punta de plástico para arrastrar el hierro hacia fuera del circuito magnético. Enseguida los soplé con fuerza. Es bastante raro... Pero es bueno que se sepa en caso de tener que realizar esto con auriculares de alto precio... Así que la limpieza e higiene en el taller no sólo es importante para la salud...
Nuevamente gracias.


----------



## JBE

Tampoco tiene que ser un taller super limpio, pero una pasada de la escoba debesencuando suele ayudar mucho 

Saludos!


----------



## luki

Hola Gente les traigo una consulta medio tonta creeria pero no lo puedo sacar ( aficionado supernoob =(
Tngo unos auriculares HD 3030 (http://www.universal-radio.com/catalog/head/3050.html) viejitos ytrato de revivirlos. Tiene control de volumen individual para cada oreja y un switch de stereo-mono. La cosa es que los desarme porque no andan y estan sueltos un cable amarillo y uno negro.
paso a describir las fotos:
En el jack estan conectados en (1-punta) el amarillo, en (2-medio) el blanco y en (3-base) el negro.
Desde el jack llegan el amarillo y negro a nose donde y el blanco al centro de la ficha de 6 pines de mono-stereo.
En la ficha de Mono Stereo tenemos un cable rojo que va al pin izquierdo del potenciometro y en el medio estan soldados el cable blanco junto con unos hilos de cobre envueltos en un tubito transparente de plastico, eso que funcion cumple?? poruqe se van los dos por separado al auricular DOS.
Al parlante UNO llega un cable rojo desde el centro del potenciometro de volumen, el blanco del centro de la ficha de stereo-mono y un cable azul del lado derecho del mismo potenciometro.
Al Parlante DOS llega el blanco que salio del UNO, el azul del lado derecho del potenciometro y el rojo del centro del mismo.
Nuevamente en este auricular DOS en el pin izquierdo del potenciometro tenemos los hilos de cobre cubiertos que nose que son!
Si necesitan mediciones o fotos o datos porfa me los piden, cualquier ayuda es bien recibida ya que busco arreglar esto pero fundamentalmente aprender algo nuevo!!!, Muchas gracias!!!!


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

el negro va con el azul que es la tierra y el amarillo va en uno de los pines del switch deves ver en cual el que tenga restos de soldadura y cobre


----------



## luki

Hola adjcp, solde el cable negro al parlante (en contacto con blanco y azul) y comenzo a sonar el parlante 2, la cosa es que el parlante 1 esta roto, acabo de ver que se solto uno de los filamentos del bobinado interno a los bornes exteriores, un bajon!!! Eso tan fino no se arregla verdad? Paraver si consigo uno como lo deberia pedir?? tome la resistencia entre bornes y es 33.5 ohm en ambos parlantes. Muchas Gracias.
PD: Probe lo del cable amarillo pero no hay respuesta de nada ya que estaba roto ese parlante y segun entiendo se necesitan ambos para apreciar el sonido estereo.


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP"

si hermano con mucha paciencia puedes soldar el pelo de cobre q se partio pero tienes que desarmarla con cuidadito o adaptarle otro parlante


----------



## Xapas

Muy buenas. 
Solicito vuestra ayuda, ya que he intentado arreglar unos cascos que se dañaron y no he encontrado como solucionar el problema.
Primeramente, he de decir que los cascos funcionaban. Se tratan de unos cascos con una resistencia variable para el voumen, micrófono y botón de respuesta de llamada para usarlos con los móviles modernos, cuyo jack posee 4 polos. En un momento dado, se dejaron de escuchar los altavoces, primero uno y luego el otro. Desmonté los cables de los cascos, y comprobé que la clavija no tiene problema, ya que da continuidad en los 4 cables. Desmonté, a su vez, la pcb que contenía la resistencia para el volumen, el switch para las llamadas y el micro, comprobé las pistas y repasé las soldaduras. Volví a montar el circuito, y ahora se escucha bien, sin embargo, el botón de recepción de llamada no funciona bien, puesto que si escucho musica con el móvil debería pararla si lo pulso y dejar conectado únicamente un canal de los altavoces, para las llamadas, y no lo hace, simplemente aumenta un poco el volumen de los cascos.
Agradecería si alguien tuviera el esquema de como funcionan estos cascos, que lo compartiera conmigo, ya que puede que me haya equivocado conectando los cables.
Muchas Gracias.


----------



## staylok69

Hola! Mi problema es el siguiente tengo unos auriculares que me vinieron en mi tablet, y vinieron con un plug débil (el conector) y lo intente cambiar, luego vi los cables con un color azul, cobre, rojo. el PLUG nuevo que quiero conectar tiene los mismos colores y cuando los uno no pasa nada. no se escucha  ni lo mas minimo, si no me logre hacer entender porfavor diganme y ahora pondre unas imagenes para que vean los cables http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/706/20130404200433.jpg/



Los 2 cables son similares, tienen los mismos colores


Ahi los cables del PLUG nuevo. http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/221/20130404200520.jpg/


----------



## malesi

Seguramente esos cables tienen barniz, tendras que
quitarlo para que hagan conexión.

Saludos


----------



## Justiciero24

Puedes quitar el barniz poniendolo en una fla como la de un encendedor por un tiempo breve para no fundir el cobre y de ahi ya los soldas al plug y a disfrutar los audifonos de nuevo.

Saludos,

Otra cosa: fijate bien en la polaridad de los cables o tendras un sonido defectuoso (generalmente el de color cobre es tierra, azul izquierdo y rojo el derecho)


----------



## koin

No creo que sirva lo del encendedor, los hilos del cable son demasiado fragiles, ademas la flama no sirve para quitar barniz, sirve para qitar plastico o goma de los cables. yo sugiero que coloques el cable en una tablita, luego con una navaja o un papel lija raspes suavemente para quitar el barniz (creo que solo necesitas quitqrselo al azul y al rojo) hasta ver el color del cobre.
Es un trabajo delicado pero vale la pena.
Suerte y saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS

La mejor forma es estañarlos , y con eso se sale el barniz


----------



## staylok69

Haber, intentare hacer todo eso, Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Scooter

A ver si tienes suerte, normalmente la laca se va con el soldador.


----------



## Cyborg16

Bueno saber eso. Yo por lo general lo quemo un poco con un encendedor y después los raspo con una trincheta y recién ahí estaño. La próxima que tenga que soldar alguno de estos cables probaré. 

Fijate que el que es de color cobre también suele tener barniz nada más que transparente.

Saludos.


----------



## Nostro

Buenas hace unos días atrás me dispuse a reparar unos de mis audífonos por que ya ninguno me funcionaba y decidí reparar los de la imagen, había perdido el cable del plug 3.5 y lo iba remplazar por otro, pensé que solo era unir tierra con tierra Left y Right y listo pero cuando lo hago solo se escucha el derecho pero sin bajos ni nada. solo agudos, en cambio al conectar el izquierdo se escucha muy fuerte casi como si estuviera rota la bocina.

Alguien sabe el orden correcto para que queden bien? adjunto imágenes.
Otra cosa que no se si tenga que ver mucho es el controlador de audio que esta del lado derecho de los audífonos tiene 2 botones para reducir y aumentar el audio y un botón que parece ser el de pausa. 

Del derecho sale el cable cobre, rojo, azul, y verde, y del izquierdo solo un cobre y un rojo.







y el nuevo cable.




P.D si, me muerdo las uñas.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

¿Dónde están los controles de volumen de los audífono?

Como puedes ver, tienes 6 alambres que debes conectar a un con 3 alambres.
Me parece que los controles de volumen se deben conectar en los alambres sobrantes.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Nostro

Buenas, gracias por mover el tema, bueno el controlador de volumen esta en el auricular que tiene 4 cables supongo que funciona con 2 cables tierras como la mayoría, y el botón de pausa de en medio terminaría dejando de funcionar ya que el nuevo plug-in no tiene doble tierra.

Ya intente varias combinaciones y ninguna me da para ambos y si da para ambos el izquierdo se escucha muy mal, algunas combinaciones que me recomienden ? aquí dejo 2 imágenes del controlador de volumen.

son 3 botones +/- y el de pausa




P.D cuando los estaba desarmando me fije que el cable verde y ambos cobres estaban unidos no se si esto tenga algo que ver ya intente esa combinación y nada.


----------



## franma

Hola no se si este tema va aqui. tengo unos auriculares nokia que tienen el tipico conector antiguo ese ancho con muchos pines. la cosa es que quiero sustituir ese conector por un jack pero no se a que corresponde cada cable por que lleva 8 cables. los colores son: azul, rojo, verde,blanco, violeta,azul-rojo, amarillo, negro, y luego lleva uno de hilos de cobre sin recubrimiento, sueltos. alguien sabe a que corresponde cada color? he intentado identificarlos con ayuda del polimetro y nada(les he quitado el esmalte a todos) gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Con una pila podés identificar los del auricular (escuchando) , pero buscá porque en algún post de cables de auriculares pusieron el código de colores.

Saludos !


----------



## guillers

hola tengo un auricular inalámbrico con 2 cables que van a la  bobina
y usando el cautin desaparecieron 
¿como llego a la bobina para conectar estos  cables azul y verde? ...


----------



## Finskey

Como desaparecieron? Los quemaste? Tienes que seguir destornillando hasta encontrarte con la bobina supongo


----------



## guillers

hola  Finskey 
claro,
 seguramente con el cautin desaparecieron ,se quemaron 
y ahora no sé como llegar a la bobina puesto que no hay  tornillos para destornillar .
¿Alguien sabe como llegar a la bobina mirando la foto del mensaje anterior? 
saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Ya no se puede tan fácilmente. Por que la pequeña PCB de conexión ya no está.

Si decides seguir moviendole, necesitas quitar el pequeño altavoz y remover el cono para tener acceso de nuevo a los cables de la bobina.

En resumen: Ve consiguiendo unos auriculares nuevos.

Saludos al foro!


----------



## guillers

Tacatomon
hola 
¿y como remuevo ese pequeño altavoz ¿con un destornillador voy sacandolo?


----------



## Tacatomon

Si, necesitas despegarlo de la base del auricular con mucho cuidado de no dañar nada.

Después, con una lupa de buen aumento localizar de nuevo los alambres, y empatarlos de alguna manera hasta el otro lado del altavoz para unirlos con los cables de señal...

Suerte y saludos.


----------



## guillers

ok Tacatomon
haré eso , no pienso tirarlos
cualquier controversia vuelvo a consultar


----------



## guillers

hola 
aqui saqué el parlante pero si la bobina es eso rojizo circular que estaba adentro del parlantito ,en cuestion  no son cables mas bien es un circulo metalico rojizo





¿y entonces ? ¿como conecto que cosa del parlantito a los cables verde y azul?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Flaco:
Ya que esos auriculares no son muy buenos y dado que te comiste MAL el "parlantito", solo tenés dos alternativas:
1- La que ya te recomendaron de tirar todo a la basura y comprar un auricular nuevo y bueno.
2- Armás el parlante como puedas para que quede mas o menos bien y te vas a la casa de electrónica y comprás uno nuevo "igual", por que que solían ser muy baratos. Si hacés esto, mejor comprate dos parlantitos (son de 32 ohms) para cambiar ambos y que las dos "orejas" suenen igual.

Y no le des mas vueltas al asunto...


----------



## Finskey

Luego podrias ponerle un regulador de calor a tu cautin o tener mas cuidados , no me quiero imaginar si soldas un pic a una placa


----------



## pigma

Creo que aunque tengamos un poco de experiencia, esos trabajos son tan delicados que a cualquiera se le quema un "alambrito", en este caso es mejor comprar unos nuevos. Nada es eterno por mucho "amor" que le tengamos a algo.


----------



## guillers

NO ¡¡¡

Estoy desde las 1 am hasta ahora para agregarle otra pila a las 2 que lleva y ahora 22 hrs tengo que tirarlo ?
¿porque no me dicen si ese metal rojizo es la bobina y adonde se sueldan los 2 cables de la señal ,el azul y el verde 
no se desanimen 



dale zoiberg que valen como 200 pesos o mas ahora
y no no a tirar 200 pesos por no hacer un soldadura a la bobina
 decime nomás adonde hay que soldar los 2 cables a la bobina 
chau zoiberg


----------



## elgriego

Hola guillers,Tenes que encontar las puntas de la bobina roja,pero te digo que dada la situacion ,y por lo que se ve en las fotos que posteaste, Te va a convenir comprarte unos auriculares ,nuevos ,o como dice el colega Dr Zoidberg cambiarle las capsulas,ya que suponiendo ,que puedas encontrar los extremos de la bobina,y soldarles una extension ,de cable muy flexible,luego volver a centrar la bobina en el iman y que no roce,te va a costar un Peru!!!.

Saludos.


----------



## guillers

hola elgriego
no debe de ser tan grave el poblema 
mas bien contame acerca de esos extremos de la bobina porque la bobina es ese circulo rojizo en la foto? ¿no es cierto?
¿y los extremos estas seguro que hay extremos porque yo veo que es un circulo compacto liso ,que es como un circulo metalico 
¿en ese circulo hay que soldar los 2 cables de la señal?
esto me urge saber 
gracias



si 
ya lo descubrí esa es la bobinay tiene el hilo alli 
aqui tengo unos auriculares baratos (el mas barato) de esos con cables que ya no uso mas ,voy a ver si puedo reemplazar un parlante


----------



## tazma

¿Es posible reciclar auriculares wireless a conexión por cable? seria con un jack 3.5  saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

Sí, si es posible, es solo cuestión de eliminar todo el sistema inalambico y cablear los parlantes, no tiene ciencia...


----------



## solaris8

no es complicado, fijate este diagrama, tambien podes ver el linck






https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/reparacion-auriculares-estereo-microfono-72724/


----------



## tazma

ok muchísimas gracias
subo 2 fotos de los auriculares abiertos lado visto foto es donde van las pilas lado derecho donde va el volumen  
donde tengo que hacer las conexiones mas quenada para no liarla tengo mas fotos si se precisa


----------



## juanblas09

Me trajeron unos auriculares* beats* para arreglar.
El diagnóstico era que uno de los lados andaba solo cuando se le toca el principio del cable.
Entonces desarmo uno de los altavoces y pongo el tester en continuidad pongo las puntas en los dos contactos y me marca que hay cortocircuito.
¿Que hago? Cambio el cable completo (aunque sea hermoso) o compro un plug y corto la parte dañada (mas o menos 4 cm. de cable) ...


----------



## DOSMETROS

juanblas09 dijo:


> compro un plug y corto la parte dañada (mas o menos 4 cm. de cable) ...


 
Probaría primero con eso


----------



## Daniel Meza

Medir continuidad en un auricular no es muy recomendable, la impedancia de esos audífonos es relativamente baja y el multímetro lo considerará como cortocircuito sin serlo realmente. Mide mejor resistencia, debe de andar por el orden de los 20-32 ohms. Sobre el cable, lo mejor sería que consiguieras un cable original para sustituirlo (carísimo), tienes suerte si el cable es desmontable si no habrá que resoldar uno nuevo. 
Si le pones el conector como te aconseja Dosmetros trata de que sea uno bueno y resistente que al menos aquí en México es de lo más difícil de conseguir.


----------



## proteus7

puedes hacer esto: reparas la parte deonde falsea  el cable, lo reparas y le pones termofit del color que es el cable y listo quedara mejor que comprarle un plug.
2.- si decides cortar 4 cm de cable entonces no compres otro plug, y mejor cortale con cuiidado la goma que recubre el plug y le resoldas el cable.  saludos.


----------



## solaris8

aqui tenes el costo de 1 metro de cable, ahora te queda desidir si cortas o cambias , las dos opciones son buenas
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-506388264-cable-plano-de-repuesto-prolongacion-para-auriculares-beats-_JM_

no vendo nada, solo es a titulo informativo


----------



## juanblas09

DOSMETROS: la verdad que voy a hacer eso
Daniel Meza:  después de investigar un poco descubrí que siempre va a dar continudad
proteus7:      esta buena la idea pero no se si consigo termofit y menos de ese color
solaris8:        gracias por el link pero me sería medio caro (agarro un cable cualquiera y le pongo aerosol rojo)


Gracias por las respuestaaassss!!!!


----------



## rabgification

hola mi gente soy nuevo y me inscribi para que me ayude gente que sepa al respecto, bueno veran, como soy muy curioso destape unos auriculares y bueno pues la corneta se cayó a la cama, el problema es que ahora no se pegarlos ya que son muchos cables puesto que es microfono y audifono y tiene muchos colores, me hago explicar

donde empiezan los dos plug creo que se llaman asi (conectores) uno el de auricular es verde mientras que el de micro es rosado bueno son 2 cable luego los une un cable hasta que llego a un punto de control de volumen luego de ahí comienza otro mismo cable y hasta que llega al punto que entra por un hueco a la diadema del  auricular  ( oreja izquierda).

La diadema del auricular tiene un cable que recorre de la oreja derecha hasta la izquierda ese cable contiene 2 cable pequeños uno rojo y otro cobre o dorado, en la corneta derecha están conectado esos 2 cables pero en la izquierda no, ya que no tengo nada conectado ahi en esa misma parte izquierda esta otro cable(del microfono ) tiene rojo y dorado ok esos son los cable de la diadema 

hablemos de los cables de los conectores 

los cables del conector del microfono tienen solo 2 cables uno rojo y otro dorado

pero los de los auriculares tienen 3 uno dorado con rojo otro verde y otro azul si me pudieran decir como los conecto y otra duda los cables rojo me traen como una pelusa blanca (los quemo???? diganme el procedimiento que debo seguir

en total son 9 cables D: y no se por donde empezar 

sin mas nada que decir me despido y espero su pronta respuesta ...


----------



## Yetrox

rabgification dijo:


> hola mi gente soy nuevo y me inscribi para que me ayude gente que sepa al respecto, bueno veran, como soy muy curioso destape unos auriculares y bueno pues la corneta se cayó a la cama, el problema es que ahora no se pegarlos ya que son muchos cables puesto que es microfono y audifono y tiene muchos colores, me hago explicar
> 
> donde empiezan los dos plug creo que se llaman asi (conectores) uno el de auricular es verde mientras que el de micro es rosado bueno son 2 cable luego los une un cable hasta que llego a un punto de control de volumen luego de ahí comienza otro mismo cable y hasta que llega al punto que entra por un hueco a la diadema del auricular ( oreja izquierda).
> 
> La diadema del auricular tiene un cable que recorre de la oreja derecha hasta la izquierda ese cable contiene 2 cable pequeños uno rojo y otro cobre o dorado, en la corneta derecha están conectado esos 2 cables pero en la izquierda no, ya que no tengo nada conectado ahi en esa misma parte izquierda esta otro cable(del microfono ) tiene rojo y dorado ok esos son los cable de la diadema
> 
> hablemos de los cables de los conectores
> 
> los cables del conector del microfono tienen solo 2 cables uno rojo y otro dorado
> 
> pero los de los auriculares tienen 3 uno dorado con rojo otro verde y otro azul si me pudieran decir como los conecto y otra duda los cables rojo me traen como una pelusa blanca (los quemo???? diganme el procedimiento que debo seguir
> 
> en total son 9 cables D: y no se por donde empezar
> 
> sin mas nada que decir me despido y espero su pronta respuesta ...


 

@rabgification sube fotos de tu diadema y te digo como debes conectar los cables, mas sin embargo vamos por los cables del Mic, el color Dorado es el negativo y el Rojo el positivo así de simple, para los auriculares es algo similar, el dorado es el negativo para los 2 auriculares, el verde es un canal R para un auricular y el Azul es el canal L para el otro, esto es para Plug macho 3.5mm estéreo.


----------



## guillers

Yo ya solucioné el problema cambiando el parlantito del auricular por otro nuevo 
el anterior estabaaveriado 
¡¡¡ solucionado ¡¡¡


----------



## Rokiee

Hola amigos,
Mi sorda abuelita necesita unos auriculares inalámbricos para poder escuchar la televisión. Resulta que tenía por casa unos que nunca le llegaron a funcionar aunque los compro nuevos. Les pongo pilas, y no encienden.

Desmonto la placa y me la encuentro en este estado:




 Parece que las baterías que tuvo puestas han soltado sulfato.
Cómo podría limpiar la placa para ver si consigo arreglarle el problema?

Saludos y gracias por una orientación.


----------



## Sr. Domo

Hola!

Para empezar, eso NO tiene componentes! le faltan todos los transistores, o dudo mucho que hayan transistores SMD rojos, pero no lo parecen.

Faltan componentes, si no tiene como va a funcionar.

Salu2!

Efectivamente, le faltan varios componentes, entre ellos todos los transistores.

Las únicas recomendaciones que puedo darte es:

1. Buscar el circuito de ese PCB y ver si funciona.
2. Buscar un ampli de audífonos en el foro que sí funciona y no salen con cosas así como esa plaquita


----------



## Rokiee

Gracias por tu respuesta.

La foto que he enviado se corresponde únicamente al circuito de encendido del auricular que esta en uno de los auriculares. No le falta nada, lo que se ve es lo que hay.

Tiene una base que va conectada a la TV y envía inalámbrica mente el audio a los auriculares. En uno de los dos esta esa placa de encendido y es la he he puesto.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , para mi las fotos posteadas estan mui escuras y no puedo mirar correctamente si faltan conponentes o no , portanto se no for de muchas molestias ?? poderias subir nuevas fotos mas claras ??
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Yónixon

Qué tal.

Sólo con esas fotos es difícil saber qué pudiera ser la supuesta falla.


Rokiee dijo:


> La foto que he enviado se corresponde únicamente al circuito de encendido del auricular que esta en uno de los auriculares.
> ... Tiene una base que va conectada a la TV y envía inalámbrica mente el audio a los auriculares. En uno de los dos esta esa placa de encendido y es la he he puesto.


Con la mayor cantidad de información es más probable hayar una respuesta.



Rokiee dijo:


> No le falta nada, lo que se ve es lo que hay.


El compañero se refería a que el PCB viene preparado para albergar más componentes de los que ya trae.
Dos posibilidades se me ocurren:

El circuito actual no los necesita, y el PCB de la foto es compatible con una versión del audífono mucho más elaborada y con más funciones.
El aparato tuvo una falla de proceso de fabricación, o fabricante de dudosa fiabilidad. Por no decir que podría ser un aparato inservible vendido a modo de estafa, ya que no tiene instalados los componentes para funcionar.

Un saludo.


----------



## papirrin

> Cómo podría limpiar la placa para ver si consigo arreglarle el problema?



Limpiala con alcohol isopropilico y si no puedes conseguir con alcohol de farmacia.

por lo que pude observar si le faltan componentes pero se ve que es de fabrica, a lo mejor cambiaron el diseño.

ya limpia si no funciona pon una foto ya limpia la placa y mas nitida(con mas luz y mas cerca). y explica a donde van los cables, sobre todo el cafe ese que no identifico a donde puede ir (parece una salida de voltaje menor al de entrada disminuido con un zener pero no se ve)


----------



## Rokiee

Vale seguiré sus consejos y vuelvo con los resultados.

El auricular es un Philips sbc hc8445

Volveré con fotos mas nítidas, en mi iPad se ven muy bien será por la pantalla, no se.


----------



## papirrin

> Volveré con fotos mas nítidas, en mi iPad se ven muy bien será por la pantalla, no se.



se ven bien de resolucion pero no se notan las pistas por la luz y las manchas blancas.


----------



## Sr. Domo

Rokiee dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta.
> 
> La foto que he enviado se corresponde únicamente al circuito de encendido del auricular que esta en uno de los auriculares. No le falta nada, lo que se ve es lo que hay.
> 
> Tiene una base que va conectada a la TV y envía inalámbrica mente el audio a los auriculares. En uno de los dos esta esa placa de encendido y es la he he puesto.



Y el amplificador de auriculares?? Dudo que reciba la señal AM o FM o como la transmita el otro circuito y de la nada suene 

Eso se me hace como dijeron antes, te estafaron o el producto es de un fabricante de dudosa calidad.


----------



## Rokiee

Gracias a todos por el interés.
Finalmente solo tuve que limpiar el circuito con alcohol. Al no tener isopropilico tuve que hacerlo con alcohol de heridas 96 grados.

Lo importante es que ha funcionado nada mas limpiarlo.

La placa que enseñe es la que se encontraba en uno de los dos auriculares y la única función que tenía era la de encender el auricular y controlar la carga de las baterías recargables.

En el otro auricular se encuentra el sistema de recepción inalámbrico que envía la base y el selector del canal de transmisión.

Lo dicho anteriormente, gracias por todo.

Saludos.


----------



## Darkus62

Como se ve en la imagen, tengo unos cascos (audífonos) que están divididos en cuatro partes.
Necesito saber como conectar los elementos A, B, C. Luego como conectaría el elemento D, dado que seria conectar un cable con las salidas izquierda y derecha y una tierra (Elemento C) a un cable con con dos salidas pero con 2 tierras (Elemento D).

El elemento A, la diadema, tiene 2 cables de cada lado. Asumo que el rojo es el mismo de la izquierda que el de la derecha (Eso creo).
El elemento B son las cornetas. Ambas tienen cuatro cuadritos que serian los puntos de soldar.
Y los elementos C y D que como ya dije, el C tiene una tierra y el D dos.

Espero por sus respuestas por favor. De antemano gracias.


----------



## DownBabylon

A cada audifono conectale una tierra y un polo


----------



## Bleny

Retocado con el cutre paint pero creo que se entiende, tu tienes de comprobar que color es cada canal yo pongo el azul como izquierdo pero puede ser el rojo.
Ver el archivo adjunto 131371


----------



## Darkus62

Hmmmm ya... Pero Bleny, tengo 2 dudas:
1- ¿Cual seria el positivo y el negativo en las cornetas, entre los cuatro puntos que tengo para soldar en cada corneta?
2- ¿Entonces enrollo las dos conexiones a tierra  y las empato al cable de una sola tierra? Es que eso lo hice hace poco con otros audífonos y no me funciono


----------



## Bleny

Tienes de asegurarte de que son la tierras con un multimetro, normal mente de los 4  son los 2 que están en el centro y el de la derecha puede ser el positivo izquierda el negativo


----------



## Darkus62

Si va. Voy a hacerlo, cualquier cosa vuelvo postear por aqui.


----------



## Bleny

suerte


----------



## Darkus62

Buenas, pude arreglar mi par de audífonos de los cuales había posteado anteriormente. Ahora estoy haciendome unos audifonos pero cuando los conecto se escucha muy bajo. Entonces agarre el cable plug 3.5 mm con el que lo empate  y pruebo continuidad el canal derecho todo bien, el canal izquierdo tambien marca continuidad pero cuando agarro el neutro y voy a medir continuidad no me indica nada el tester... ¿Sera entonces por eso que suena tan bajo? ¿El cable plug esta dañado?


----------



## Bleny

Tienes la masa rota, comprueba también que no tengas cruces en los canales, y si siente algo es por que las masas sigue unidas haciendo puente entre los dos canales, pero esta rota por algún punto del cable


----------



## Darkus62

¿Es decir, que la conexión del cable de masa que va conectada directamente al plug esta rota? En ese caso entonces debo cambiar el cable plug 3.5 mm por otro ¿cierto?
Disculpa pero ¿A que te refieres con cruces en los canales? (Disculpa si es una pregunta tonta =/ )


----------



## Bleny

Puede estar roto en algún punto de cable no significa que sea en la clavija mueve el cable para ver si sientes algo, y lo del cruce es que el cable del L y R no tenga continuidad pero cuidado que te puede dar continuidad si esta conectado a los auriculares, por que las masas hace de puente por que están unidas dentro del auricular


----------



## Darkus62

Listo, tenias razón. El problema era casi en la base de la clavija T_T ... Ahora funcionan bien. Quería preguntar:
1- ¿Importa algo el grueso del cobre en el cable que se utilice en los audífonos? Es que normalmente los que he comprado usan un cobre fino y ahora yo use un cobre un poco mas grueso.

2- ¿Hay manera de aumentar el volumen de las cornetas? Las cornetas que use para hacer mis audífonos son de 32 ohm, no se en que pueda afectar los ohm o si hay manera de aumentar el volumen =/


----------



## jotapdiez

*AVISO*: Mi consulta NO es para reparar mis auriculares. Es para extender los botones embebidos de la plaqueta de los Nokia.

Tengo una consulta que me surge con el frankenstein de auriculares que estoy haciendo.

Tengo dos auriculares rotos. Unos son Sennheiser HD419 y los otros son Nokia bh503 (bluetooth). Estoy haciendo unos Sennheiser bluetooth.

El problema es que no quiero cortar mucho de la carcasa de los Sennheiser y por lo tanto, necesito extender los switch que trae el frente de la plaqueta de los Nokia.

La plaqueta y los switch en cuestión son las 3 primeras imagenes adjuntas.
Quiero poner unos switch normales (Ultima imagen adjunta)

_Hay alguna forma de extender los switch de la plaqueta para cortar la carcasa y poner esos push button normales?_

Algo de lo que no me percate es de mirar el otro lado de la plaqueta (no hay mucho espacio para separarla del plástico) para ver si puedo sacar de ahí los cables para los push button.

Muchas gracias
Saludos
Juan Pablo


----------



## luchitooo

Hola, tengo un problema que me surgió cuando estaba arreglando mis auriculares con micrófono.

El problema es el siguiente, se me ha roto las dos fichas del auricular tanto la del audio como la del micrófono. A la hora de cambiarlas por plug de audio de 3.5 mm -las comunes- he podido arreglar satisfactoriamente solo la de audio ya que sabia como hacerla. Pero me surgió un inconveniente con el MIC, a la hora de fijarme me encontré con dos cables de cobre, 1 con recubrimiento verde -pienso que es el MIC teóricamente- y 1 -acá va la confusión- de recubierto de rojo pero enrollado a su vez con 1 pelado -osea el negativo o masa-.

Necesito que me ayuden con este problema ya que he lo soldé pero no me anduvo por eso les pido una mano a ustedes.

Acá les dejo las fotos para que me vallan indicando:

1# Cable del MIC

2# Plug de audio a donde conectar

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Bleny

Si no me equivoco el cable multicolor es la masa, el verde el positivo, que es el que va a la punta del jack.


----------



## luchitooo

Hola Bleny, gracias por responder. Con esa parte entonces estamos de acuerdo.
Ahora donde se conectan estos cables en el plug?
Te dejo una imagen así me puedes explicar editando la.


----------



## Bleny

Creo que en algunos casos también unían los 2 canales, pero de momento prueba como te digo


----------



## luchitooo

Hola, tarde mucho en responder por el laburo. 
Bueno probé como me dijiste y no funciona.

Puede ser de otra forma la conexión, como vs dijiste de conectar los dos canales juntos?
Como se conectaría?

Gracias, espero tu respuesta.


----------



## Bleny

Es uniendo los 2 canales del jack en uno, si despues no te funciona el cable esta roto o la polaridad esta invertida y tendrías de cambiar el verde donde esta el multicolor y el multicolor donde esta el verde.


----------



## Megafagol

Hola, soy nuevo en esto de la electronica. Les cuento, se me corto un audifono de mi auricular, la cuestion es que lo quize soldar pero se corto en donde sale la union de los dos audifonos, no se si me explico, ahora cuando desarme esa union tenia un pequeño circuito en el cual estaba soldados los cables del audifono que se me corto, como no tenia idea en donde iba soldado entonces le saque todos los cables y los solde con sus respectivos colores y funciona sin ese circuito. Mi duda es para que sirve ese circuito y si podria seguir usando los auriculares sin ese circuito
Dejo foto del circuito, gracias







 ...


----------



## DownBabylon

es para activar la salida de audifonos en los celulares porque detectan una resistencia predeterminada y al no tenerla unos no activan la salida de audifonos aunque esten conectados debido a la baja resistencia


----------



## Megafagol

Ahh por eso puede ser que un celular si me los detectaba y otro no?


----------



## luchitooo

No he podido solucionar mi problema, pero ahora quiero para arreglarlos cambiar el cable entero del auricular.
La situación es la siguiente: 
Quiero comprar un cable que dentro vengan 4 tipos de cables mas pequeños de cobre. Esto es para que pueda colocarlos a la punta un plug para audio y otro para micrófono, lo que sucede es que no se que cable debo comprar que venga con varios cables dentro para así soldarlos a la placa del auricular.

Mi otra idea era comprar un plug hembra para conectar un plug de tres rayas osea dos canales y mic. Este plug hembra quedaría incrustado en la parte donde esta la placa de los auriculares y salido asi puedo conectar y sacar la otra parte del cable

Compraría para la otra parte, una ficha de tres rayas y un cable que no entro en la duda como en la parte primera, que no se cual hay q comprar. Y después sueldo dos plug estéreo comunes, utilizando uno para mic y otro para audio.

Porfavor necesito que me des una opinion tuya, y que me digas que cable hay q comprar para que pueda conectar mic y audio.

Gracias.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

 ¿Tienes un multímetro?

 Chao.
 elaficionado.


----------



## luchitooo

Si tengo, pero no necesito un tester. Solo queria saber que cable podia comprar?


----------



## DOSMETROS

El cable de auriculares no he visto que lo vendan suelto . . .

Podrias usar el cable de red FLEXIBLE , ese trae 8 adentro , pero es mas grueso . . .


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.


Compra esto:

 


Lo cortas y ya tienes lo que quieres para el audífono.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## epictrolloleante

Hola es que uno de mis audifonos le cambie el conector jack de 3.5mm por que ya estaba roto por dentro el cable y si se oye el audio , pero el problema es que  se oye el audifono izquierdo mas fuerte que el derecho , pero en el izquierdo se oye ademas del audio del lado izquierdo tambien se oye el audio del lado derecho, el audifono derecho si funciona bien, pero el izquierdo por eso mismo se oye mas fuerte,incluso volvi a comprar otro conector jack de 3.5 por que crei que el que le habia puesto no funcionaba pero sigue igual , alguna idea de que podria ser?


----------



## DownBabylon

puede ser que tu telefono tenga una configuracion de jack de 4 canales y no de 3 como se les encuentra normalmente, prueba con un jack de 4 canales y busca informacion sobre que canales van conectados a que audifono o microfono,revisa continuidad entre los audifonos para checar que esten balanceados osea que cada uno tenga la misma resistencia y revisa que no haya puentes entre sus contactos tanto en el jack como en la tarjeta si es que la tiene los audifonos


----------



## epictrolloleante

Pero el jack que tenia originalmente los audifonos era de 3 canales,  y solo tiene 3 cables adentro el cable del audifono,  y a que te refieres con checar que esten balanceado la continuidad y como puedo hacer eso?


----------



## Fogonazo

Posiblemente soldaste mal los cables.

Prueba con otros audífonos, si se escucha bien revisa tu trabajo.


----------



## epictrolloleante

Pero segun yo tengo entendido que el tierra iba conectado en el centro y el rojo en la izqueirda y el azul en la derecha, el cable tiene 3 cables adentro uno azul, uno rojo y otro verde, segun yo conecte el azul y el rojo donde iban y supuse que el ultimo era el tierra que iba en el centro, o alguien sabe si era de diferente forma?
Pd: me di cuenta que habia confundido con el cable azul y verde y los habiai nercambiado, lo arregle pero sigue el mismo problema 
Segun yo me base  en la imagen que subi


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Y verificaste que estén haciendo un cortocircuito ?

Realizaste esta comprobación



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> . . . . Prueba con otros audífonos, si se escucha bien revisa tu trabajo.


----------



## jorger

DownBabylon dijo:
			
		

> puede ser que tu telefono tenga una configuracion de jack de 4 canales y no de 3 como se les encuentra normalmente, prueba con un jack de 4 canales y busca informacion sobre que canales van conectados a que audifono o microfono,revisa continuidad entre los audifonos para checar que esten balanceados osea que cada uno tenga la misma resistencia y revisa que no haya puentes entre sus contactos tanto en el jack como en la tarjeta si es que la tiene los audifonos


En un teléfono lo que puede haber únicamente son Canal L y R, Canal de Micrófono/Control, y Masa.
En teléfonos así (que son prácticamente todos), El canal Mic/Control se une con Masa en cuando conectas auriculares con Jack de 3 segmentos.
No hay más misterio.


----------



## epictrolloleante

Bueno gracias por la ayuda amigos, despues de estar verificando los audifonos , parece que  no solo se habian dañado del conector jack que cambie sino que tambien por dentro en algun tiron lo habre roto un poco sin querer el cable, recorte el cable de los audifonos para quitarle la parte rota y los volvi a soldar los cable sin daños y ya quedaron bien, igual muchas gracias amigos


----------



## J.J.Dandy

Hola, buenos días¡¡

El cable de mis auriculares ha empezado a dar fallos; cuando tocaba el cable en la parte donde está conectado a la clavija jack 3.5 mm, el sonido se interrumpía y hacía ese típico ruído de problema de conexión.
Compré una clavija jack de 3.5 mm de 3 conexiones para auriculares estéreo, pero al cortar el cable por donde está soldado a la clavija jack, me doy cuenta de que lleva cinco cables internos.
Conseguí reparar otros auriculares con un soldador de estaño, pero el cable de éstos llevaba sólo tres cablecitos internos.

Os adjunto fotos del cable por donde he cortado y soldado una nueva clavija jack (ahora sólo se escucha por el lado derecho) y fotos del cable por el extremo donde se conecta al auricular (se puede conectar a cada uno de los dos auriculares con otra clavija).

Parte del cable donde está la clavija que se conecta a cada uno de los dos altavoces del auricular: (lleva cuatro conexiones)





Parte del cable por donde está soldado a la nueva clavija jack de 3.5 mm. de 3 puntos: (veo 5 cablecitos)





Otra foto del cable por donde está soldado a la nueva clavija jack: (creo que se ven mejor los cablecitos)





Ahora mismo, he hecho las soldaduras:

- cable rojo: conexión derecha de la clavija jack ( coloco la clavija jack estando la conexión para el estéreo hacia abajo, quedando las otras dos conexiones a la derecha y a la izquiera).
- cable azul: conexión izquierda de la clavija jack.
- cable verde y otro cable dorado: conexión para el estéreo.

No sé si debo comprar un multímetro para comprobar que el cable no está roto en ningún otro punto y asegurarme que donde está el fallo era donde estaba soldado a la clavija jack. (nunca he usado un multímetro y no sé cómo funciona).

No tengo casi conocimientos de electrónica; perdonad si no me explico bien.

Saludos¡¡¡


----------



## D4n1el

Quiero arreglar los auriculares Noganet sk-750mv porque no se le escucha el sonido pero el micrófono funciona bien.


----------



## ZeteroPete

Hola buen día, tengo unos auriculares iBlue, lo que sucede es que trate de soldarlos, pero se me movió la soldadura de la plaquita que estaba pegada, como verán en la imagen, trate de buscarla pelando con el cutter (cuchilla), pero no alle nada. Como ven, debería haber ido el cable soldado allí? O también puede ir en otro lado? Entonces como soldaria los cables verde y rojo ( rojo envuelto con color cobre, viene del micro).



Muchas Gracias.


----------



## ZeteroPete

Pd: tengo multimetro, tendría que jugar probando y cambiando los cables?, Una ayudita por favor, gracias.


----------



## capitanp

ZeteroPete dijo:


> Pd: tengo multimetro, tendría que jugar probando y cambiando los cables?, Una ayudita por favor, gracias.




proba si los parlantitos no estan abiertos


----------



## ZeteroPete

Como haría eso ? Porque están intactos, no los he tocado, tengo que medir con el multimetro algunas partes? Como en la foto sólo marcado círculo verde está sin pista.

Pd: revisé los cables y tienen continuidad.


----------



## DJ T3

Mide en los puntos donde hay placa/soldadura en modo resistencia baja del multimetro.
Si originalmente se conectaban los cables del lado que quedo sano (centro), mayormente la otra gota de estaño une la placa con los alambres de la bobina, y muy probable se haya cortado, aunque la gran mayoria esos alambres se unen en el centro, y a los lados a los cables


----------



## ZeteroPete

En que símbolo esta, para medir la resistencia baja del conductor? 

Así parece que se hayan cortado.
Disculpa mi ignorancia, dejo foto.


----------



## DJ T3

Ω = Ohms = resistencia (usa la escala de abajo que dice "200")


----------



## ZeteroPete

Ya, y en donde coloco cada punta del multimetro? Rojo y negro en cada punta de soldadura? , disculpen mi ignorancia, muchas gracias, deberás, gracias.


----------



## DJ T3

ZeteroPete dijo:


> Rojo y negro en cada punta de soldadura?



Exactamente. Aqui no hay polaridad, asi que no importa si la negra la conectas de un lado o del otro, lo mismo para la roja


----------



## Pilar56

No son reparables.
Considerando el costo del cautín, la soldadura y el tiempo que te va a llevar hacer que funcione, te sale más barato comprarte otros audifonos.


----------



## DeadlyKiller

Buenas tardes tengo un headphone (auricular) que su parlante de un lado ya no funciona porque se rompio los extremos de la bobina y para soldarlos son muy cortas, bueno, yo tengo otro parlante chico que encontré (no es de un headphone) de otro dispositivo (no recuerdo). Mi duda es si se puede soldarle ese auricular? O tiene que ser uno especial o algo por estilo? Debo tener en cuenta mediciones o algo así? Adjunto fotos:
La foto 1 es el parlante roto.
La foto 2 es con lo que lo quiero reemplazar.
Pdsta.: Las últimas 2 fotos qué son? Buzzers? (Yo suelo coleccionar componentes cuando desarmo artefactos o dispositivos).
Gracias.


----------



## ricbevi

Conectalo y proba...lo que te puede pasar es que no suene bien o con el mismo nivel de audio y sí, los parlantes sean esto de un bafle, auricular, etc tienen una impedancia y una disipación de potencia que son importantes a la hora de hacer "sustituciones como corresponde".

Con los buzzer no lo podes sustituir.


----------



## ska_gatotw

Ya hay un post de reparacion de auriculares, fijate ahí.


----------



## jorger

Ese altavoz como el que muestras sólo se utiliza para señalización acústica, pitidos o sonidos en un margen de frecuencias muy reducido. Algunos ya vienen con un oscilador interno y al conectar una fuente de tensión ya emiten sonido. Aunque no fuera ese último tu caso, no creo que suene ni mínimamente bien para música. Pero prueba y nos comentas qué resultado te dio !


----------



## DeadlyKiller

ricbevi dijo:


> Conectalo y proba...lo que te puede pasar es que no suene bien o con el mismo nivel de audio y sí, los parlantes sean esto de un bafle, auricular, etc tienen una impedancia y una disipación de potencia que son importantes a la hora de hacer "sustituciones como corresponde".
> 
> Con los buzzer no lo podes sustituir.


Sí lo probé y funciona pero cómo mido esa impedancia(con multimetro en resistencia nada más?) Y la potencia cómo sabría.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DeadlyKiller dijo:


> pero cómo mido esa impedancia


Así: Como medir los Parámetros Thiele-Small de la forma mas fácil posible y sin cuentas


----------



## DeadlyKiller

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Así: Como medir los Parámetros Thiele-Small de la forma mas fácil posible y sin cuentas


Una pregunta, creo que me equivoqué en decir impedancia porque los auriculares que subí (fotos) funcionan con corriente directa, entonces no tienen impedancia, mi pregunta sería que mediciones tengo que hacer para poder reemplazarla? medir la resistencia, inductancia? porque me dijeron que pruebe no más cualquier parlante pequeño a ver si funciona, y sí, sí funciona pero para ser más "exacto" por así decirlo? También me dijeron la potencia? como sabría la potencia del parlante que quiero reemplazar?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DeadlyKiller dijo:


> los auriculares que subí (fotos) funcionan con corriente directa,


        
Te aseguro que no existe nada mas aburrido que el sonido de un parlante que trabaje con DC.


----------



## DOSMETROS

. . .  hace "puc" una sola vez


----------



## DeadlyKiller

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Te aseguro que no existe nada mas aburrido que el sonido de un parlante que trabaje con DC.


Son esos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

DeadlyKiller dijo:


> Son esos


Si...y???
No trabajan con DC !!!! Ningún parlante trabaja con DC por que si nó no sonaría nada!!! La membrana tiene que moverse y para eso necesita algún tipo de AC.
Si se rompió, cambialo. Son parlantes de 32 ohms para auriculares y son bastante baratos. Y si lo cambiás, cambiá también el del otro lado, por que si nó no van a sonar iguales.


----------



## DeadlyKiller

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si...y???
> No trabajan con DC !!!! Ningún parlante trabaja con DC por que si nó no sonaría nada!!! La membrana tiene que moverse y para eso necesita algún tipo de AC.
> Si se rompió, cambialo. Son parlantes de 32 ohms para auriculares y son bastante baratos. Y si lo cambiás, cambiá también el del otro lado, por que si nó no van a sonar iguales.


1) Tengo un parlante que encontré por ahí y quise medirlo, medí en escala de resistencia y me marca 15.4 ohm (las puntas lo puse como en la imagen) y el que se malogró medía 30.4 ohm, puedo reemplazar este por el que ya se malogró (antiguo) o hay algo más que medir?
2) ¿Al soldar los dos cables al parlante importa la posición?


----------



## DOSMETROS

DeadlyKiller dijo:


> puedo reemplazar este por el que ya se malogró (antiguo) o hay algo más que medir?
> 2) ¿Al soldar los dos cables al parlante importa la posición?


 
Probá.

También probá.


----------



## DeadlyKiller

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Probá.
> 
> También probá.


Lo acabo de probar y sí funciona, no importaba la posicion de los cables (¿sabes por qué?) y pareciera que se escuchara un poco más bajo y un poco raro pero pasa normal. No explotará no? 
Sabes cómo puedo saber las características de cada parlante ? algo así como el "datasheet" de los componentes electrónicos?


----------



## DJ T3

DeadlyKiller dijo:


> pareciera que se escuchara un poco más bajo y un poco raro pero pasa normal



Pasa normal cuando tienes invertida la polaridad, simplemente cambia de posicion los cables (ojo con el calor excesivo).

Las caracteristicas tienes que buscarla con la marca y modelo de los parlantitos, si no tiene impreso por ningun lado nada, imposible saber de ellos, solo a traves de pruebas con mediciones...


----------



## DOSMETROS

DeadlyKiller dijo:


> no importaba la posición de los cables (¿sabes por qué?)



Si fueran parlantes enfrentados y en fase se anulan , evidentemente tu cerebro no discrimina.



DeadlyKiller dijo:


> y pareciera que se escuchara un poco más bajo



Si no tienes balance le puedes poner una resistencia en paralelo o en serie al que suene mas alto.



DeadlyKiller dijo:


> No explotará no?



Tranquilo . . .









DeadlyKiller dijo:


> Sabes cómo puedo saber las características de cada parlante ? algo así como el "datasheet" de los componentes electrónicos?



Si tuviera impreso el modelo quizás se podría .. .


----------



## DeadlyKiller

DJ T3 dijo:


> Pasa normal cuando tienes invertida la polaridad, simplemente cambia de posicion los cables (ojo con el calor excesivo).
> 
> Las caracteristicas tienes que buscarla con la marca y modelo de los parlantitos, si no tiene impreso por ningun lado nada, imposible saber de ellos, solo a traves de pruebas con mediciones...


Gracias, las pruebas de mediciones que se harían aun parlantito cuáles serían? solo la resistencia?


----------



## ricbevi

DeadlyKiller dijo:


> Gracias, las pruebas de mediciones que se harían aun parlantito cuáles serían? solo la resistencia?



Si no tenes instrumental o ganas de hacer mediciones varias(como ya te indicaron una serie de post, anteriormente), si ; solo mides la resistencia del devanado. 

Cambiar el juego completo por idénticos, sin equivocarse la polaridad, medianamente te garantiza tener las señales parejas.


----------



## analogico

DeadlyKiller dijo:


> Gracias, las pruebas de mediciones que se harían aun parlantito cuáles serían? solo la resistencia?



  para  encontrar la polaridad


----------



## DeadlyKiller

zopilote dijo:


> Lo que quemaste es el naylon, tienes que mantener la llama lo suficiente como para que salga el barniz y no se evapore los hilos de cobre. Y si no suelda, tienes en tu poder un cable de aluminio, solo reemplaza todo el cable.


Reemplazar todo el cable, cómo? Voy a una tienda de electrónica y pido cables para auriculares... pero si me dan otro igual (así todo malo que no se puede soldar porque es aluminio)? Cómo podría saber si de verdad es de cobre lo que me están dando?


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Al rojo vivo el cobre se oxida negro y no suelda , probá de ponerlo al rojo vivo y sumergilo de INMEDITO en el agua


Si el cable (rojo, verde, azul, dorado) se vuelve negro quiere decir que ya no sirve esa parte?
Cada vez que quemo con encendedor y lo apago rápido no puedo estañar el cable. Y al momento de soldar (arduamente) los 4 cables al jack 3.5 no suena bien al momento de conectarlo a mi celular, suena a veces distorsionado, con ruido, y a veces se escucha bien cuando lo giro y lo dejo en sitio específico. He leído en el foro que no es necesario usar el encendor, que solo con el cautín basta, lo intentaré, pero alguien sabe cómo hacen los que fabrican eso? que logran soldarlo?
Si voy a comprar a la tienda de electrónica un cable para audífonos, me darán uno en donde también batallaré para soldar?


----------



## analogico

DeadlyKiller dijo:


> Reemplazar todo el cable, cómo? Voy a una tienda de electrónica y pido cables para auriculares... pero si me dan otro igual (así todo malo que no se puede soldar porque es aluminio)? Cómo podría saber si de verdad es de cobre lo que me están dando?
> 
> Si el cable (rojo, verde, azul, dorado) se vuelve negro quiere decir que ya no sirve esa parte?
> Cada vez que quemo con encendedor y lo apago rápido no puedo estañar el cable. Y al momento de soldar (arduamente) los 4 cables al jack 3.5 no suena bien al momento de conectarlo a mi celular, suena a veces distorsionado, con ruido, y a veces se escucha bien cuando lo giro y lo dejo en sitio específico. He leído en el foro que no es necesario usar el encendor, que solo con el cautín basta, lo intentaré, pero alguien sabe cómo hacen los que fabrican eso? que logran soldarlo?
> Si voy a comprar a la tienda de electrónica un cable para audífonos, me darán uno en donde también batallaré para soldar?


 estañalo asi nomas, pero un poco mas de tiempo


----------



## Osvasas

Hola buenas noches. Necesito ayuda con una conexión de unos audifonos que el jack original tenia falso. Pensando que seria facil cambiarlo solo le corte el jack malo y lo tire. Ahora tengo este jack nuevo y he intentado hacer la conexión pero no puedo. El cable de mis audifonos solamente tiene 3 cables, rojo, azul y verde. Tiene microfono pero va aparte con otro jack. Intente hacer una conexión pero solo logre que me sonara mono no estereo. Alguien me podria guiar como hacer la conexión? Gracias de antemano


----------



## Jota Jota

Primero lo primero, sube fotos de cuales son tus audífonos vale, segundo comprobar que ambos audífonos están funcionando, tercero que haya conductividad en los cables y ninguno este cortado, cuarto en que dispositivo lo estas conectado será una diadema de PC quizas? Porque la pregunta porque muchas veces ciertos plug y mas esos chinoskis quedan flojos o no encajan bien o hacen falsos contactos.


----------



## Osvasas

Hola. Los audifonos son Turtle Beach Elite Pro, me los regalaron porq*ue* estaban quebrados y estoy intentando recuperarlos. Las bocinas y todo funcionaba bien, hasta que le quite el jack porque daba falso y tenias que moverlo hasta q*ue* ambas bocinas sonaran. Entonces lo que hice fue quitarle el jack malo sin fijarme de las conexiones :/ ahora no se cómo conectarlo. Actualmente tengo la conexión así (como en la segunda foto) azul en el pin de el medio, rojo en el pin mediano y verde en el grande pero se escucha como si sonara mono y no estéreo. El pin mas grandote está descontado porq*ue* ya no tiene mas cables.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Con una pila vas conectando los cables de a dos , los dos que suenen juntos y en mono , esos irán a las dos primeras  conexiones de la punta y el tercer cable iría o a la tercera o a la cuarta dependiendo de dónde lo vayas a conectar-usar.


----------



## Osvasas

Hola Gracias, solo q*ue* no se si te entendí bien. Tengo que conectar 2 cables a una pila cualquiera? Puede ser de las doble aa? Y seria, uno en negativo y otro en positivo de la pila hasta q*ue* suenen ambas bocinas y esos cables serian los que irían en los primeros pines. Es así?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Buenas, ¿estás seguro de que el conector viejo era de 4 conexiones?
Esos audífonos se ven un poco antiguos.


----------



## Osvasas

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Buenas, ¿estás seguro de que el conector viejo era de 4 conexiones?
> Esos audífonos se ven un poco antiguos.


Sii, el jack era de esos de 3 bandas negras



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Con una pila vas conectando los cables de a dos , los dos que suenen juntos y en mono , esos irán a las dos primeras  conexiones de la punta y el tercer cable iría o a la tercera o a la cuarta dependiendo de dónde lo vayas a conectar-usar.


Hice lo q*ue* dijiste (según lo que entendí) y suenan ambas bocinas al poner el cable azul y el verde en una pila. Al poner rojo con verde o rojo con azul no pasa nada, pero tampoco suena solo una siempre suenan ambas. Entonces tendría q*ue* soldar el cable azul y el verde en los primeros pines y el rojo al final?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Evita el quequeo (q en vez de que)  estás en un Foro Técnico !

Si no suenan por separado con el rojo , entonces el cable rojo está cortado en algún lado.


----------



## analogico

Osvasas dijo:


> Sii, el jack era de esos de 3 bandas negras


si son 4  son audífonos con micrófono

el cuarto conductor es la malla que envuelve los cables
y ese seria el común o negativo


asi que la prueba tienes que hacerla entre la malla   y los cables

y el cable que sobre es el micrófono


----------



## Jota Jota

Osvasas dijo:


> Sii, el jack era de esos de 3 bandas negras




Yo veo claramente 4 cables, azul, verde, rojo y mezclado con dorado, asi que hay que separar el dorado que es la masa.


Osvasas dijo:


> Hola. Los audifonos son Turtle Beach Elite Pro, me los regalaron porq*ue* estaban quebrados y estoy intentando recuperarlos. Las bocinas y todo funcionaba bien, hasta que le quite el jack porque daba falso y tenias que moverlo hasta q*ue* ambas bocinas sonaran. Entonces lo que hice fue quitarle el jack malo sin fijarme de las conexiones :/ ahora no se cómo conectarlo. Actualmente tengo la conexión así (como en la segunda foto) azul en el pin de el medio, rojo en el pin mediano y verde en el grande pero se escucha como si sonara mono y no estéreo. El pin mas grandote está descontado porq*ue* ya no tiene mas cables.
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 194498
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 194497



Son muy buenos cascos es una lastima como quedaron, hay que desarmar el modulo del volumen asi va a saber con exactitud como van conectados al igual fíjese en los cascos o auricular que color tiene cada uno, a menos que sea de la serie que ya trae el conector micro USB, parece que estos no tiene GND común es decir los típicos 4 cables,  habría que separar la masa, Rojo (+) Dorado (-) es Mic, Verde y Azul son R y L y luego une el dorado de estos mismos entre si (GND)


----------



## Osvasas

Jota Jota dijo:


> Yo veo claramente 4 cables, azul, verde, rojo y mezclado con dorado, asi que hay que separar el dorado que es la masa.
> 
> 
> Son muy buenos cascos es una lastima como quedaron, hay que desarmar el modulo del volumen asi va a saber con exactitud como van conectados al igual fíjese en los cascos o auricular que color tiene cada uno a menos que este tenga conector micro USB, parece que estos no tiene GND común es decir los típicos 4 cables,  habría que separar la masa, Rojo (+) Dorado (-) es Mic, Verde y Azul son R y L y une el dorado de estos mismos (GND)
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 194513
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 194514


Hola gracias por tu ayuda.  Si, tiene un micro USB y la otra punta es el jack. Volví a desarmar el cable y tengo una duda, nose si yo obvie unos alambres a los que estan enrollados (primera foto) y cuando los desenrrollo quedan como en la segunda foto. Nose si esos tambien se utilizan? Estoy bien perdido con estos audifonos


----------



## Jota Jota

Osvasas dijo:


> Hola gracias por tu ayuda.  Si, tiene un micro USB y la otra punta es el jack. Volví a desarmar el cable y tengo una duda, nose si yo obvie unos alambres a los que estan enrollados (primera foto) y cuando los desenrrollo quedan como en la segunda foto. Nose si esos tambien se utilizan? Estoy bien perdido con estos audifonos
> Ver el archivo adjunto 194515
> Ver el archivo adjunto 194516



Ahora si se ven mucho mejor, el solo Azul es R y el azul con dorado es la masa (GND), el solo Verde es L y verde con dorado es la masa (GND), y Rojo es el (+) del Mic y el Rojo con dorado es (-).




Nota: Solo es un ejemplo de como se conectan. Algunos auriculares vienen con el polo del Mic invertido habrá que probar si es como el estándar


----------



## Osvasas

Jota Jota dijo:


> Ahora si se ven mucho mejor, el solo Azul es R y el azul con dorado es la masa (GND), el solo Verde es L y verde con dorado es la masa (GND), y Rojo es el (+) del Mic y el Rojo con dorado es (-).
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 194518
> 
> Nota: Solo es un ejemplo de como se conectan. Algunos auriculares vienen con el polo del Mic invertido habrá que probar si es como el estándar


Muchas gracias! Solo para confirmar, entonces con el conector que yo tengo podrian ir asi? (El anaranjado seria el dorado de todos):


----------



## Jota Jota

Osvasas dijo:


> Muchas gracias! Solo para confirmar, entonces con el conector que yo tengo podrian ir asi? (El anaranjado seria el dorado de todos):
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 194519



Primero como lo comente hay que ver la polarización correcta del Mic, según tu grafico agarra el cable azul soldar al polo 4, el azul con dorado hay que probar en el polo 1 GND, si no suena pues ira al polo 2, y el resto pues ya tienes la idea principal.


----------



## Osvasas

Jota Jota dijo:


> Primero como lo comente hay que ver la polarización correcta del Mic, según tu grafico agarra el cable azul soldar al polo 4, el azul con dorado hay que probar en el polo 1 GND, si no suena pues ira al polo 2, y el resto pues ya tienes la idea principal.


Gracias amigo! Seguí tus instrucciones y funcionó! Tu si eres muy amable y paciente. Te lo agradezco


----------



## ZeteroPete

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> 
> Compra esto:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 156309
> 
> 
> Lo cortas y ya tienes lo que quieres para el audífono.
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



Perdón como que nombre tiene este cable? 
He  usado mucho antes también el cable audio RCA y me ha funkado bien.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Cable de extensión


----------



## ZeteroPete

DJ T3 dijo:


> Ω = Ohms = resistencia (usa la escala de abajo que dice "200")


Disculpen la demora, como ven en la imagen, la medición me dio 01.4 en las dos soldaduras del lado izquierdo, y los del derecho no me dieron nada ( cables verde y rojo con dorado) que más puedo saber , hacer.? Muchas gracias .

Acabo de abrir el otro parlante y walaa,


Que hago con el otro? Y el jack


----------



## ZeteroPete

Dejo el Jack como foto, esos de atrás de los cables son sombras. Como ven son tres cables dorado entrelazado con rojo van al centro y verde, azul a los lados

Disculpa por las demás fotos, estoy en el celular. ( Las correcciones los haré en el ordenador.)


----------



## capitanp

Ese parlante tiene la bobina abierta con mucha suerte y una buena lupa podrás encantara los hilos de la bobina ya que involuntariamente los habrás desoldado, de las cuatro soldaduras las dos del medio se conectan a la bobina y las dos de afuera los cables de coneccion, ya que soldaste un cable a un pad de la bobina


----------



## ZeteroPete

Así es amigo, pero ahora el de la bobina derecha se movió, crees que haya esperanzas aún de buscar con lupa, busqué con una cuchilla, pero se blanqueó la placa, como debía hacerlo? 
Cada cable de conexión va con bobina?( las soldaduras van juntas?), 
Gracias por tu pronta respuesta, saludos.


----------



## DJ T3

Me imagino que "blanqueo" te refieres a que se levanto el cobre de la placa.
Lo ideal seria buscar el pelito (muuuuy chiquitito, por eso la lupa) de la bobina, y conmucho cuidado intentar volver a soldarla.
La idea de tener dos conexiones en cada lado, es para evitar eso que te paso.
Cada cable deveria ir a una conexion de la bobina, es decir que mirando las fotos, del lado izquierdo tenemos un cable en un soldadura y en la otra la bobina, y lo mismo del lado derecho.
Lo que te mide "1.04" o por ahi, es una conexion entre ambas soldaduras, donde uno va a la bobina y el otro al cable. Donde te marca "1  ." Es porque no mide nada, y deberia medir entre 8 y 64 ohms, dependiendo del auricular


----------



## ZeteroPete

gracias, intentare eso que dices, luego les cuento..


----------



## LuchoDragon12

Buenos dias, se me ha roto la ficha jack 3.5 mm y lo he querido reparar. Al momento de cortar el cable para soldar los cables en otra ficha jack, me he encontrado con 5 cables en vez de 4, asi que ahora no se donde va ese cable.

Me podrían decir que es cada cable? Especialmente ese cable que varía de color a marrón y rojo.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## J2C

@LuchoDragon12 en esa foto no se aprecian nada, esta demasiado oscura.


----------



## LuchoDragon12

J2C dijo:


> @LuchoDragon12 en esa foto no se aprecian nada, esta demasiado oscura.


Es un cable rojo (microfono), un cable verde (altavoz derecho), un cable celeste (altavoz izquierdo), el cable de cobre y el otro cable que no se que es, de color rojo y cobre


----------



## DOSMETROS

Y si lees todo el tema al que haz sido movido ? Que trata justamente del color y las conexiones.


----------



## LuchoDragon12

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y si lees todo el tema al que haz sido movido ? Que trata justamente del color y las conexiones



Cómo veo eso del tema al que fui movidos? Soy nuevo en este foro


----------



## DOSMETROS

Comienza aquí : Cómo reparar auriculares (audifonos)


----------



## Init0n3

Hola buenas tardes, es mi primer post y aclaro que se muy poco de electrónica, espero poder explicarme bien y que me entiendan.

El problema es este, tengo unos auriculares Cowin e7 con conexión TRRS los compre en Europa con su respectivo cable, me volví a Argentina donde actualmente vivo, este cable se rompió y aunque compre otra vez el mismo cable ya no volvió a funcionar. Investigando y rompiendo me di cuenta que hay diferentes standard TRRS (CTIA Y OMTP, corregirme si me equivoco). Intente cortar y soldar los cables de forma correcta ya que en teoría debía intercambiar el del mic con el GND, claramente no funciono . 

Después de un tiempo decidí comprar un cable TRRS con mic integrado y salida TRS + un divisor de TRRS a mic y auriculares para la pc, funcionaba bien utilizando el micrófono del cable hasta que se rompió porque no encuentro alguno de buena calidad. Debido a esto decidí volver a intentar con el micrófono integrado de los auriculares (con bluetooth funciona) los desarme para comprobar que fuera de un standard diferente al cable así que volví a cortar un cable lo soldé invirtiendo el GND con el del mic y.. nada. Pero note que si no lo conecto del todo funcionan los parlantes aunque con algo de ruido y si conecto solo los auriculares y solo la punta del mic a la pc también hacen lo mismo.

Disculpen que es bastante largo y enredado quizás, si alguien sabe algo mas del tema y me puede dar una mano lo agradecería mucho !

Adjunto una foto del diagrama del TRRS hembra de los auriculares que pude sacar.

Desde ya muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## J2C

@Init0n3 proba de empezar a mirar desde *aquí* (haz click) que posiblemente ya haya sido respondida tu duda.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## Init0n3

J2C dijo:


> @Init0n3 proba de empezar a mirar desde *aquí* (haz click) que posiblemente ya haya sido respondida tu duda.
> 
> 
> Saludos, JuanKa.-


Buenos dias ! acabo de leer lo del foro y no encontre nada parecido, Muchas gracias igualmente!


----------



## El Comy

Saludos para todos, acá tengo la placa de un audífono bluetooth marca LG HBS-740 que prende pero no hace más nada. Será posible repararla?


----------



## aleluthier

Hace tiempo tengo roto unos auriculares con micrófono, se le rompió el jack, y a la hora de soldarle uno nuevo se me ocurre que puedo mejorarlo con un preamplificador, algo parecido a -AIYIMA MAX4410- pero un poco más terminado... alguien me puede ayudar con este tema?


----------



## Scooter

Como poder se puede hacer eso o cualquier otra cosa. No lo veo; necesitas o un conector de alimentción para el previo o una batería y su cargador...


----------



## aleluthier

Y si al previo se le suelda un usb en vez de un jack... podríamos alimentar el previo?


----------



## switchxxi

aleluthier dijo:


> Y si al previo se le suelda un usb en vez de un jack... podríamos alimentar el previo?



Como poder se puede, busca sobre alimentación fantasma, muy usada en ciertos micrófonos. También se usan métodos similares para antenas amplificadas.

De ahí podrás sacar varias ideas para tu proyecto.


----------



## samsung

Buenas, alguien sabe cómo van conectados los cables de un  auricular LG manos libres al conector micro USB


----------



## Foster_Brune

Hola, tengo unos auriculares jbl que se conectan a través de bluetooth y solamente se escucha del lado izquierdo. Los abrí de ambos lados. Del lado izquierdo donde está la plaqueta que maneja todo, no había ningún cable desoldado. Del lado derecho había un cable rojo suelto, que supongo corresponde a FM por lo que decía en la placa donde terminaba el cable. No se si está mal alguno de los tres cables en el medio o ese cable rojo suelto en realidad debe ir conectado a algún terminal de soldadura. 
Se que tal vez no sea un tema muy interesante y que sea muy básico, pero la verdad es que nunca me he puesto a reparar los auriculares. Siempre los cambiaba y listo. Pero ahora quiero aprender. Espero que alguien pueda ayudarme! Gracias


----------



## DJ T3

Flor_mdp dijo:


> Se que tal vez no sea un tema muy interesante y que sea muy básico


No se trata de eso, sino que no hay fotos, ni esquemas ni sabemos tus conocimientos ni herramientas, etc ..

Si quieres respuestas, da la mayor informacion posible, eres tu quien tiene el aparato en frente.

Por otro lado, mide en modo continuidad de un tester (multimetro), para saber que los cables llegan de extremo a extremo


----------



## Foster_Brune

DJ T3 dijo:


> No se trata de eso, sino que no hay fotos, ni esquemas ni sabemos tus conocimientos ni herramientas, etc ..
> 
> Si quieres respuestas, da la mayor informacion posible, eres tu quien tiene el aparato en frente.
> 
> Por otro lado, mide en modo continuidad de un tester (multimetro), para saber que los cables llegan de extremo a extremo


Muchas gracias DJ T3, en la siguiente oportunidad subiré fotos y lo que me has dicho. 

Medí la continuidad en los tres cables que dan al auricular derecho y todos, menos uno, daba continuidad. Intenté acortar el cable para no tener que sacarlo todo pero el corte debe estar en otra parte, porque no funcionó. Así que he decidido quitar todo el cable y reemplazarlo por uno nuevo. 

Cuando lo termine de soldar subiré fotos para que queden guardadas como el antes y el después.

Gracias!


----------



## DJ T3

Lamentablemente esos cables tienden a cortarse en el peor de los lugares, a parte que son de aluminio, que dificulta mucho el soldado.

Mejor reemplaza de punta a punta el cable, busca de algun otro auricular, o alguno que no sea rigido (de un solo hilo)


----------



## MaxFord497

No se en que orden va, lo desarme  y hay 4 cables y 4 lugares para soldar 
O bueno estaba cambiándolo por que en práctica queme el otro creo, fue mas que practica y pues era lo primero que arreglaba :/


----------



## reparators

skynetronics dijo:


> Suponiendo que la T-CON es exactamente la misma, habría que ver presencia o ausencia de señales LVDS en la mainboard.
> 
> Eso se ve con un osciloscopio.


 solucionaste aglo tengo el mismo problema?


----------



## capitanp

Solo hay 2 lugares para soldar


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Si no veo mal las soldaduras del centro son las de la bobina, suelda en los extremos sin excederte con el calor.


----------



## MaxFord497

capitanp dijo:


> Solo hay 2 lugares para soldar


los colores importan ?
no se en cual soldar
:'d


capitanp dijo:


> Solo hay 2 lugares para soldar


en cuales y cuales cables van?


----------



## capitanp

Masa y L para uno y Masa y R para el otro


----------



## bela9

Hola soy nueva y les quiero preguntar cómo arreglo mis audífonos de diadema se le quitó la almohadilla de los cables que transmiten la música miren


----------



## DMLUNA

Hola,tienes un cautín para soldar estaño? 
Tu has soldado alguna vez con estaño?


----------



## capitanp




----------



## DMLUNA

@capitanp en la medida que sea posible,demosle una mano a la nueva integrante del foro.


----------



## Scooter

Parece que sencillamente* tienes que soldar los auriculares de nuevo.


*Sencillamente si sabes hacerlo, "complicadamente" si no sabes.


----------



## fabioosorio

Ver en gogle código de colores señal(+)-masa. 
Ver en gogle donde van esos cables de colores en el parlante.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

bela9 dijo:


> se le quitó la almohadilla de los cables que transmiten la música......


Creo que mas que quitarse las almohadillas, alguien desmontó todo y arrancó todos los cables.
Las almohadillas o esponjillas se pueden comprar o hacer.
Los cables.. hay que ver cómo van ¿es inalámbrico?


----------

